# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Les chatnours du jardin, besoin de parrainages: frais vétérinaire, nourriture... (91)

## Fée des chats

*Bonjour,*

*Tout a commencé fin d'année 2009 par hasard  au cours d'une promenade dans un lieu très vaste que je découvrais,  j'ai fait la sordide découverte d'un groupe important de chats errants  chats adultes et chatons..... ils étaient faméliques, malades pour  certains et non stérilisés bien sûr!.....un bon nombre de ces chats  avaient été victime d'empoisonnement et un grand nombre était dcd  d'après le témoignage du voisinage mais il restait encore beaucoup de  chats.

Je venais de quitter le refuge rêve de chiens ou j'étais bénévole active  et famille d'accueil pour chiens et chats de 2002 à 2009 dont certains  sortaient de fourrière.

J'étais donc sans couverture associative et plutôt impuissante face à  cette immense détresse, j'ai alors entrepris sans tarder la recherche  d'une association pour m'aider à financer cette massive  campagne de  stérilisation sur ce site immense et j'ai trouvé assez rapidement cette  association qui m'a permis de faire de très belles choses pour ces chats  grâce à la trésorière qui m'a si gentiment accordée sa précieuse aide.

Ainsi j'ai pu commencer à les attraper, au début sans trappe, je n'en  avais pas, j'ai attrapé à la main les plus sociables mais il y en avait  peu ensuite je me suis procurée 2 trappes et le trappage est devenu  intensif, je les ai donc emmené chez le vétérinaire qui a les a  stérilisés et soignés pour ceux qui étaient malades puis j'ai assurer le  suivi sanitaire, le nourrissage, l'adoption des chatons et des chats  adultes sociables...

Sur ce très vaste site j'ai trappé plus d'une centaine de chats de 2009 à  aujourd'hui (groupes de chats et chatons répartis en différents  endroits) 

Au fil des pages je vais donc vous  raconter le quotidien de tous ces minous. 

Voici donc l'histoire de tous ces minous au quotidien avec des joies,  des peines, des tragédies, des larmes, de la fatigue, du désespoir mais  aussi une belle aventure humaine, une magnifique solidarité avec les  marraines et parrains, les donatrices, tous ceux et celles qui m'  aide et me soutienne durant ces 13 années et que je remercie sincèrement de tout mon  coeur.

Malheureusement vous verrez qu'un certain nombre de photos ont disparus  suite à un incident technique mais vous pourrez malgré tout en voir  beaucoup.

Bonne lecture.

Pour suivre les aventures des chatnours cliquez sur le lien ci-dessous 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...-jardin-49756/

Je  vous présente donc une partie des chats libres dont je m'occupe au quotidien depuis 13 ans maintenant, soit, les soins la nourriture le suivi sanitaire les visites vétérinaire, les trappages afin de faire stériliser et soigner les chats libres mais aussi les chats abandonnés, j'essaie aussi de placé les chatons et les adultes sociables mais aussi certains craintifs.
J'espère de tout coeur que tous les minous  trouveront des marraines et des parrains de coeur*  :: 

*Vous donnez ce que vous voulez quand vous le voulez, un parrainage débute à partir de 5 euro par mois, tous les chats mêmes ceux déjà parrainés  peuvent avoir plusieurs parrains/marraines.
Si vous devez suspendre ou arrêter de parrainer un minou merci de m'en informer 
*
*Vous aurez des nouvelles et des photos régulièrement de vos filleuls (es) sur le post :L'histoire des chatnours du jardin*

*Vous pouvez également venir voir votre filleul (e) sur RDV si vous le souhaiter.*

*Vous pouvez envoyez vos parrainages par virements ou par chèque libellés à mon nom, je n'ai pas de paypal, (en tant que protectrice indépendante je ne peux pas délivrer de reçu fiscal) si vous ne souhaitez pas parrainer un minou vous pouvez envoyer un don de temps en temps en faveur des chats ou envoyer un colis de nourriture à mon domicile pour les minous ou encore partager et en parler autour de vous.
Si vous voulez parrainer un chat, merci de me contacter*   :Smile: 

*Si vous voulez envoyer vos parrainages ou un don ou encore un colis de nourriture, je vous donne mon adresse en mp.
**Un grand merci pour eux*** 

En automne 2018 j'ai trappé 11 chatons et des chats adultes, tous les chatons ont été adoptés  :: 

 Il a fallu les trapper dans l'urgence  et les mettre au chaud et les nourrir vu qu'ils déclinaient dehors, 3  chatons mourants ont été ramassés dehors, 2 sont partis en urgence chez  le véto qui les a gardés, ils ont été sauvés in-extrémis et adoptés l'autre c'est mini Albert ramassé mourant dans la rue, 6 semaines 510 g, un petit sac d'os, les autres chatons  de cette fraterie étaient  tous dénutris et souffrants et avec ce froid ils seraient  morts dehors !
*Page mise à jour le 9 janvier 202**3*
 
* Les chats sans parrains/marraines* :: 

*Eros, Diégo, Blanco, Théo* *et Donia**
*
*Vous trouverez leurs fiches sur cette page ci-dessous, contactez moi si vous souhaitez les parrainer, merci pour eux*  :: 

*Bandhi** Fiv+hyperthyroidie* *Marraine: Venise n est pas en Italie*
Ce   bel oriental très très bavard! né en octobre 2006  Bandhi est  exclusif, très  intelligent, très câlin et très sensible, il fait la  joie des visiteurs  qui lui font des gros câlins pour son plus grand  bonheur!

 





 
 
Bandhi avec Véronique

 
*Blanco le ptit nouveau
*Très beau chat blanc arrivé au jardin il y a quelques mois, très craintif au début, non castré ni identifié, ce loulou se détent peu à peu et s'approche du châlet et commence à prendre ses aises, tous les jours comme ses copains il vient réclamer son assiette de pâtée.
Il est désormais castré.*

* 

 

 

Donia née en 2022, méfiante, elle garde ses distances avec les humains, elle vivait avec son frère, sa mère et ses copains sur un de mes sites de chats libres, je l'ai trappé pour la faire stérilisée et relâchée au jardin ou elle vit désormais.

 

 

 

*Théo est à parrainer et à adopter il vous attend**
Magnifique chat libre, âge  inconnu, il était nourri par une nourisseuse qui est dcd en 2019
il a su trouvé le chemin qui mène au jardin pour y trouvé abri et   nourriture, non castré et dominant il attaquait les chats du jardin, je   l'ai rapidement fait castré.
Il fait maintenant parti du jardin et est moins agressif avec ses  congénères même s'il reste dominant et pas très sympa avec eux! distributeur de baffes et gardien des gamelles sur la table!
Théo a besoin de sortir, il faudra qu'il puisse avoir un accès à l'extérieur et être le seul chat du foyer.
**
Théo le charmeur 

*

* 
*
*

*** 
*

Roméo est adopté * *merci à son adoptant Christophe et merci à sa marraine Apauline94 qui l'a parrainé jusqu'à son adoption* *

Roméo* * Fiv+ âgé de plus de 10 ans, suite a un abandon dans la rue, blessé et maigre, la queue   arrachée et à vif, sûrement par un chien, je l'ai recueilli et emmené chez la vétérinaire ou il a subit une  caudectomie il y a quelques années, non identifié et non réclamé je l'ai pris en charge et l'ai emmené au jardin ou il y est resté plusieurs années, c'est un chat très  joueur et  câlin par contre avec ses congénères il est assez dominant et bagarreur.
**Marraine apauline94
*
*
*
*
Avec sa marraine
* 

Chez son adoptant heureux !






 
*Oscar* né 15/9/18 le frère de Noisette et Cléopâtre 
*Adopté par sa marraine et son parrain Mirko78*  ::  merci beaucoup à eux.

 
*Mia (Adoptée)*  :: anciennement  Etoile, jeune minette adorable abandonnée en plein hiver 2018 non  identifiée, non stérilisée et traumatisée, je l'ai emmené chez le véto  pour la faire stérilisée et identifiée puis je l'ai emmenée au jardin ou elle a passé tout l'hiver au chaud au chalet sans jamais demandé à en  sortir puis au printemps elle a rejoint le jardin et en septembre elle a  rejoint sa famille adoptive, elle est très câline, un amour sur pattes!  merci beaucoup à ses adoptants de l'avoir accueilli.

 

*Tous les chats parrainés peuvent avoir plusieurs marraines ou parrains, contactez moi si vous souhaitez devenir marraine ou parrain d'un chanours 
Merci d'avance.
*
*Je vous remercie beaucoup pour l'intérêt que vous leur portés et, pour certains et  certaines depuis de nombreuses années * 


*A Parrainer  Eros* né en 2010 ancien chat  craintif il est devenu un  adorable minou parfois pot de colle mais il reste un grand vadrouilleur,  bagarreur et surtout un très grand chasseur de rongeurs  :Frown: 
souffre de gastrite, est sous zitac.



  






*

**
* 
*LES CHATS PARRAINES

L*a magnifique *Chanel* la force tranquille née en 2009 Chanel, sauvée de la rue affamée et abandonnée.
Souffre d'hyperthyroidie.

Elle n'apprécie pas beaucoup ses congénères mais n'est ni agressive ni bagarreuse, elle garde ses distances avec eux et feule et grogne si les chats osent s'approcher d'elle et celà suffit à les en dissuader car elle en impose!
Elle aime faire de longues promenades et revenir au jardin pour se nourrir et s'accorder de longues siestes confortablement installée dans un fauteuil ou sur un banc elle est sociable avec les humains mais aime bien son indépendance. 
*Marraine: Nat34
*
*

*

 



**



*Pika* la joyeuse petite boule d'énergie  :: née  en mai 2019 je l'ai trappée dans le jardin d'un monsieur qui me l'a signalé, elle était  très craintive  affamée et malade, âgée de 3 mois environ.
C'est une gentille petite minette joueuse et pleine de vie, elle a fait  beaucoup de progrès, elle est encore craintive et il faudra beaucoup de  patience et de douceur pour l'apprivoisée.
C'est une redoutable chasseuse.
Elle est  stérilisée et pucé.*

Marraine: Apauline94
*
*
*
** 
** 

*
*
** 
*
**
*
*Câline* âgée d'environ 15/16 ans, gentille minette discrète, un peu craintive quand elle ne connait pas, mène sa petite vie tranquille.
mamie est atteinte d'un carcinome sur la truffe et d'un coryza chronique.
*Câline est Dcd le* 21/01/2022 Rip ma petite princesse, tu restes dans mon coeur  ::  :: 

*Marraine: Venise n est pas en Italie
*
** 
**




*
*

*A Parrainer:* Le beau *Diégo* aux yeux magnifiques et envoutants 12 ans environ, craintif quand il ne connait pas, ce chatnours est hyper câlin.
Souffre d'hyperthyroidie

 




 

 




*Dcd* le 11/3/21 *Le magnifique** Daiji* 10 ans très gentil, très câlin avec moi sa protectrice sinon il est assez flippé quand il ne connait pas.
J'ai fait la tentative d'emmener Daïji au jardin mais il a refusé d'y rester et a préféré retourner vivre sur son territoire à environ 600 m du jardin.

*Marraine Salemo
*
 


















Le beau *Tom* est cardiaque (cardiomyopathie) diagnostiqué par échographie, âge inconnu, il a un traitement à vie, une gélule pour son coeur à prendre chaque jour.
Je l'ai trouvé en 2011 sur un parking dans un état déplorable non castré, non identifié, atteint d'une grosse gâle des oreilles et famélique je l'ai emmené chez le véto pour faire un bilan sanguin et des examens et sa cardiomyopathie a été détectée à ce moment là, je l'ai mis au jardin pour pouvoir le soigner correctement et le remettre en état, j'ai essayé de le faire adopté mais je n'ai jamais eu de demandes....  il est donc resté au jardin.
Tom me suit partout, c'est un super chatnours.
Suite à un carcinome on a dû lui couper un bout d'oreille en décembre 2020.
*Tom est Dcd* le 10 décembre 2021, rip mon doux petit ange, pour toujours dans mon coeur  ::   :: 
Merci à Venise nest pas en Italie de l'avoir parrainé
 *Marraine Venise n'est pas en Italie
*
*
*
** 






*
*
*
*
Le beau* Tino*  né en juillet 2010, je l'ai sorti de la   fourrière de Niort en 2011, il était menacé d'euthanasie, quand je l'ai récupéré  il était complètement traumatisé par son séjour à la fourrière et était  très très craintif, petit à petit il se détend et gagne en confiance il n'est  pas adoptable mais depuis peu, de temps en temps il accepte mes caresses ce qui est un grand progrès, il mène sa petite vie au jardin, il est dominant avec les chats les plus soummis et notamment avec les femelles.*
 Marraine Laurence
*
*
*
  

 





* Eva* née début septembre 2016 est une chatoune très jolie de couleure écaille diluée aux yeux verts magnifiques, espiègle et joueuse je l'ai trappé avec sa soeur quand elles avaient 2 mois et demi, elles étaient sauvages, après un essai de sociabilisation au chalet concluant son frère et sa soeur ont été adoptés, Eva est restée craintive et intouchable, après un essai d'adoption raté j'ai dû la récupérée, elle est donc restée au jardin ou elle y mène une vie heureuse avec ses copains bandhi et Anton.
*Marraine Jennyfr

*** 
*
*














*Nina* née en 2016 elle a été abandonnée au jardin à l'âge de 2 mois et demi, elle est très craintive,
j'ai dû la trapper et la mettre au chalet  afin de la socialiser mais Nina est restée très indépendante et farouche, n'ayant pas trouvée d'adoptant, elle est restée au jardin,  elle aime faire de longues ballades en dehors du jardin mais reviens  toujours.
Chassée violemmentà plusieurs reprises  par Tino qui vit au jardin , Nina a eu très peur  et s'est enfuie et je ne la vois plus  :Frown: 





*Hômmage aux chers anges disparus*  *pour toujours dans mon coeur.
*
*NE PERDS JAMAIS ESPOIR LORSQUE LE SOLEIL SE COUCHE LES ETOILES APPARAISSENT* 

A Titou,  Féline,  Velours, Mamie Tara, Chouchou, Félix, Scarface, Mimosette, Raoul,  Vagabond, Minette, Panda, Nini, Yuka, Denver, Guizmo, Pépito, Caramel,  Noiraud, Domino, Rouquin2, Max, Albert, Dolly, Bunny, Peluche, Aglaé,  Grisou1, Félix2 et tant d'autres...

*Papynou* + de 10 ans, la force tranquille, adorable chat qui vivait au jardin, grand copain de feu Black Angel c'est avec  lui que l'histoire des copains de papynou a commencé après cette terrible tragédie dont il a été victime pour lui rendre hommage, il a été attaqué sauvagement et tué par un chien de grande taille tueur de chats qui a réussi a pénétrer dans le jardin  ::   il  est décédé en 5 minutes suite à ses blessures mortelles, il me manque terriblement,repose en paix mon amour de chat  ::   :: 
Marraine Lola34









Le beau *Siam*  15 ans environ, je m'occupe de lui depuis 2009 et je l'ai toujours connu très craintif et intouchable, depuis  peu Siam s'est rapproché de moi et il me fait confiance mais avec quand  même une distance de sécurité, pas question de le toucher.
Repose en paix mon cher et regretté Siam, si gentil et si beau je t'aimais tant, âgé et fatigué tu as tiré ta révérence pour un monde meilleur  ::   ::  
*Marraine : Doriant
*
*
*
* 
*  


*

Petit Apache*  (plus de 10 ans) un peu craintif Apache était un gentil minou touchant, il vivait sa petite vie tranquillement, il était le copain de feu Zézé, il est dcd le 25 février 2021. Rip mon petit ange  ::  :: 





*Black Angel* 15  ans (le grand copain  de feu  Papynou de feu Charly et de Bandhi)  gentil chat un peu indépendant mène sa vie tranquille au jardin avec son  copain Bandhi.
Son petit plus : champion des plus belles grimaces, un grand pitre dans l'âme!
Le 24/11/20 la vétérinaire a détecté un gros souffle au coeur Ba va prendre du fortekor et on va croiser les doigts pour lui.
*Marraine Véronique et Parrain Belgo78

**
*
*
*
*
*
*
**

* 
*Mamie Gigi* née en  avril 2006 abandonnée  dehors par ses anciens proprios après l'arrivé du bébé..... elle souffre d une allergie aux piqures de  puces et  a besoin de  pipette anti puces chaque mois. A un gros souffle  au coeur, petite minette très gentille avec son petit caractère.
C'est avec beaucoup de tristesse que je vous annonce que petite mamie  Gigi nous a quitté le 24/3/20 à l'âge de 14 ans pour rejoindre tous les copains du jardin partis au  paradis des chats, je l'ai  emmené à la clinique et après examen qui a révélé une insuffisance  rénale et une tumeur dans la bouche nous avons pris la décision  d'arrêter afin qu'elle ne souffre plus.
Petite mamie Gigi tu me manques tellement, j'ai encore du mal à parler  de toi c'est si difficile pourtant je voudrais te rendre un hommage à la  hauteur de ta gentillesse et de ce que tu représentais pour moi, petite  merveille je ne t'oublierai jamais et comme tous les autres tu resteras  dans mon coeur pour toujours.
Repose en paix mon petit ange bien aimé  ::   :: 
Marraine: Nat34



**

 


*Trico* (disparue en juillet 2019)  née en 2009 craintive et intouchable, vadrouilleuse elle mène sa vie tranquillement.
Au revoir jolie petite Trico  ::  :: 
Marraine: Dom91

 
 




*Jerry*   FIV+ âge environ 14 ans est un très gentil chat qui apprécie les  caresses, il  a souffert d'un calicivirus, toutes ses dents ont été  extraites, il  mange  principalement des terrines et des sachets  fraicheur. Jerry petit ange nous a quitté le 7 aout 2019, il souffrait d'une tumeur sur la langue inopérable. Au revoir bonhomme, tu nous  manques, merci à ta marraine d'avoir eu la gentillesse de te parrainer.
*Marraine: Melusine23*

**



*Titi-Clafoutis* de  son surnom Titi, 11 ans Titi a vécu au jardinde longues et heureuses années avant d'être diagnostiqué  diabétique en  mai 2017 il  vit maintenant chez moi pour y être soigné  correctement et suivi par le vétérinaire.
En 2018 des examens poussés ont révélés que Titi est atteint d'une maladie grave neuroendocrine  appelée acromégalie (tumeur sur l'hormone de croissance)j'ai besoin d'aide pour l'achat d'insuline, de  médicaments et de nourriture spéciale diabétique. 
Titi nous a malheureusement quitté le 11 juin d'une tumeur au cerveau, Titi tu étais la douceur et la gentillesse incarnée, un amour indestructible nous liait, tu laisses un vide immense dans mon coeur, RIP mon petit ange nous sommes séparés que physiquement.  :: 
 :: 
Un grand merci à tes marraines de coeur qui t'ont beaucoup aimé et ont bien pris soin de toi  :: 
 *Marraine Venise n est pas en Italie* 
*"Marraine à mi-temps SagaB"

**
*
Le beau Papy *Tigrou*,  environ 16 ans, je le nourris depuis 2009, depuis peu il me laisse lui  gratouiller la tête quand il en a envie donc pas souvent et parfois  selon son humeur il me décoche un coup de griffe, il a été l'inséparable  copain de feu papy Léon puis de feu papy Jojo.
Papy Tigrou nous a quitté le 11 juin 2019 rip mon ange  ::   :: 
*Marraine Melusine23

*



Avec son grand ami feu Papy Léon





*Pompon* + 10 ans, après avoir tourné un moment autour du jardin sans osé y pénétrer et après avoir fini par rentrer pour s'abriter et se nourrir, non castré et non identifié, souffrant et très craintif il est devenu très pot de   colle au fil du temps, je l'ai fait castré et l'ai soigné et comme les autres chats il est resté au jardin, chaque fois qu'un visiteur vient au jardin Pompon se montre   particulièrement câlin et adore se faire papouiller.
Pompon est un chat que j'aime énormément, il est gai, c'est mon petit  rayon de soleil, il adore faire des roulades sur mes pieds et me fait  des gros câlins.
Pompon a été opéré récemment d'une tumeur au niveau de l'intestin.
Nous avons tout fait pour le sauver, Pompon n'a pas répondu à son traitement (chimio) et nous a quitté en novembre 2018.
Pompon a été enterré au jardin qu'il aimait tant.
Sa disparition brutale a été très difficile, Pompon était un amour de chat qui me manque cruellement ainsi qu'à sa marraine, au revoir mon cher et tendre ami, je ne t'oublierais jamais tu es dans mon coeur et je pense à toi chaque jour ::   :: 
Marraine Salemo



 

*Jojo* est un papy âgé d'environ 16 ans voir plus, il est gentil et  m'autorise à le caresser mais je ne peux pas l'attraper, il fait partie de la campagne de stérilisation  que j'ai fait en 2009.
depuis un moment un gros kiste est apparu sur sa tête, j'essaie de l'attraper pour l'emmener chez la vétérinaire mais je n'y arrive pas.
Notre papy Jojo nous a malheureusement quitté en septembre 2018.
Rip mon petit coeur va retrouver Papy Léon et tous les autres qui ont vécu près de toi pendant de longues années, tu nous manque ainsi qu' à ton vieux papy Tigrou  ::   :: 
Marraine: Melusine23









Mon gros coup de coeur  c'est toi mon adorable *Papy Rouki* Fiv +  16/17 ans, un beau Rouquin  et une bonne  pâte de chat à croquer!
Rouki est un véritable battant, sa vie a été jonchée de coups dur et il s'en est toujours sorti!
C'est un véritable amour sur pattes! nous deux c'est une vraie histoire d'amour qui a commencé fin 2009.
Le 6 juillet Rouki a vu sa véto pour un soucis d'ostéomyélite de la   mandibule qui a récidivé, un traitement costaud d' ATB + du fer et des injections d' epo   est mis en place, allez accroche toi mon bonhomme et guérit vite!!
Malheureusement mon Papy Rouki nous a quitté, la maladie l'a emporté malgré le traitement mis en place, Papy Rouki a mené une belle vie au jardin et s'est battu! mais il a tiré sa révérence le 30 juillet 2018.
C'est un chagrin immense qui m'envahit, tu prenais tellement de place dans ma vie, tu restes à jamais dans mon coeur et chaque jour je pense à toi....  ::  ::  :: 

 




Moment de tendresse avec feu *Grochat* un autre chat qui a énormément compté pour moi  :: 



*Black boy*, gentil chat noir, âge inconnu, un peu  craintif, il a eu des soucis dentaires dernièrement qui l'ont fait  beaucoup souffrir et s'alimentait avec beaucoup de mal, il a reçu les  soins nécessaires par le vétérinaire et va bien mieux.
malheureusement le pauvre Black boy nous a quitté le 12 juillet 2018 après une sévère rechute il a vu le vétérinaire, il n'y avait plus rien à faire, il souffrait atrocement et a été dépisté fiv/felv positif, nous avons abrégé ses atroces souffrances.
RIP petit coeur tu nous laisses si tristes.  ::  :: 
Parrainé par Nat 34



La jolie* Fantasia* 9 ans, solitaire et un peu craintive a vécu au jardin pendant plusieurs années heureuse, malheureusement un cancer du côlon l'a emporté  rapidement et elle nous a quitté le 10 juillet 2018 rip ma princesse tu me manques tellement  ::   :: 







Ma douce et belle mamie *Baghéra* a tiré sa révérence fin juin 2018, après avoir vécu 9 ans de bonheur au jardin, Baghéra est dcd de vieillesse,elle était très âgée et maintenant elle est entourée de ses copains du jardin et des autres qui sont au paradis des chats, au revoir ma belle tu restes dans mon coeur  ::   :: 





Baghéra très âgée en fin de vie



Mon *Coquin* d'amour que j'aimais tant, mon tendre chat nous étions fusionnels et tu es parti bien trop tôt, ton absence laisse un  vide immense dans mon coeur  :: 
âgé + de 10 ans,  abandonné au jardin en 2011  très câlin et pot de  colle avec moi, il souffre de  bronchite chronique, je lui fait une injection de  cortisone quand il en a besoin.
Début mai Coquin est tombé gravement malade, les généralistes et spécialistes de frégis ont tout fait pour le sauver mais malgré tout  la maladie t'a emporté mon Coquin le 11 mai 2018  ::   :: 
Marraine Melusine23





*Charly* tigré bon gros pèpère + de 10 ans, un peu   craintif et très discrèt mène une vie paisible au jardin, il a eu de   gros soucis dentaires récemment, la véto lui a enlevé plusieurs dents  pourries, il remange normalement
Charly nous a quitté le 30/5/18 il était très âgé et au dernier stade d'une insuffisance rénale, il s'est dégradé rapidement et s'est fait une vilaine plaie au ventre, nous avons décidé d'abréger ses souffrances. 
Marraine: Melusine23.
Rip mon doux ami  ::  :: 

  

*Mimi* + de 10 ans allergique aux piqures de puces, besoin d'une pipette  anti puce d'advocate tous les mois, toutes ses dents ont été extraites, craintive quand elle ne connait pas, se laisse caresser par moi. (Dcd en mai 2018 de vieillesse, au revoir ma petite choupette, que de tristesse tu laisses dans mon coeur  ::  :: 





Papy *Léon* environ 17 ans (Dcd en mai 2018 de vieillesse) laisse seul  Tigrou son inséparable copain, au revoir mon beau, tu laisses un vide  dans mon coeur  ::  :: 


*Féline* très âgée nous a quittée en février 2018 elle est morte de vieillesse, au revoir ma belle  :: 


Mon petit* Zézé* nous a quitté le 26 février 2018, au revoir mon petit bonhomme tu restes dans mon coeur  ::  :: 



*Tina* la grande copine de Baghéra est dcd d'une tumeur. Rip ma choupinette  :: 



*"Gros chat"* + de 10 ans
Groschat souffre d'insuffisance rénale chronique diagnostiqué en mai 2017
Groschat nous a quitté le 28/12/17 sa maladie l'a emporté, au revoir mon beau tu me manque tellement. ::   :: 
Parrainé par Ewhaz





Mamie *Barbara* la doyenne, 18 ans voir plus, Barbara était très câline et nous la regrettons énormément, parrainée par Frédérique, Barbara nous a malheureusement quitté en aout 2017 d'une tumeur au ventre. 
Parrainée par Frédérique
Rip mon ange ma beauté ::   :: 



*Babouchka* dit Babou adorable minette abandonnée dans le jardin blessée, la queue  arrachée en sang, elle a  subit une caudectomie.
Babou a attrapé  l'hémobartonellose et est  restée 4 semaines hospitalisée en janvier 2017, elle doit faire des prises de sang de contrôle régulièrement, elle nous a malheureusement quitté en juin 2017 d'une leucémie. nous l'aimions beaucoup  c'était un petit ange partie trop tôt, je ne t'oublierais jamais Babounette  ::   :: 





Papy* Lycéo* né en 2003 a été abandonné dans la rue  par son propriétaire qui ne voulait plus de lui, c'est un chat extrêmement  gentil, toutes ses dents ont été extraites. Papy Lycéo nous a quitté, un cancer du foie l'a emporté le 10/10/17 à l'âge de 14 ans et demi  au revoir petit doudou, tu nous manque beaucoup  ::   :: 



Mon doux et beau *Domino* tu es dans mon coeur, tu étais un amour de chat, comme tu me manques  ::   ::  :: 





Mon regretté petit *Titou*  ::   :: 



Mon cher et tendre *Raoul* tu étais toi aussi un amour de chat, tu me manques  ::   :: 



*Spike* 12 ans Fiv+ est venu au jardin après le décès de sa mamie, il ne savait pas ou aller, hyper gentil, dcd du sida en 2016, tu me manques gros doudou  :: 



*Paco* Fiv+ nous a quitté il y a quelques années, c'était un super gentil matou. :: 



*Vagabond* nous a quitté en 2016 il est dcd d'un cancer, il était très âgé et très gentil. :: 



*Tigrette* a tiré sa révérence en 2015 à l 'âge de 16 ans, elle soufrait de problème cardiaque et d'urée, usée et à bout de force elle nous a quittérip ma petite étoile. ::  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Allez une gentille marraine ou un gentil parrain pour les minous

----------


## Fée des chats

Les chats attendent leur marraines et parrains, ils sont tous beaux, il y a du choix et pour tous les goûts, si vous ne trouvez pas votre bonheur, c'est que vous le faites exprès lol  :Smile: 

Les parrainages servent bien entendu à vermifuger les chats, les soigner quand ils sont malades, les consultations, les examens éventuels, les anti-parasitaires, la nourriture etc.

Ils comptent sur vous, merci.

----------


## Mado33

Pourquoi aucun n'est adoptable ? Ces doudous m'ont l'air charmants Je vais faire un petit don pour... Mais comment choisir, ils sont nombreux. Bon *Gigi* parce que c'est dég...lasse d'abandonner un doudou parce qu'il est " vieux ". ça sera un petit don je ne peux faire faire beaucoup.

----------


## Fée des chats

Mado33, si certains seraient éventuellement adoptables, j'en avais proposé certains mais jamais aucune touche.

Merci beaucoup pour votre promesse de don, précisez bien votre pseudo et que votre don est pour GIGI

----------


## Mado33

Oui je préciserai tout ça.  Ils sont beaux tous ces doudous.

----------


## Fée des chats

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## lola34

Whaoo ! Tu as mis le plus ancien de mes filleuls : Black Angel. ça me fait bien plaisir !
Il est-y pas beau "mon" noiraud ?. Il est fier, puissant, avec de la personnalité, la force
tranquille, quoi !
Dis donc, Sandrine, GIGI quelle merveille !!

----------


## Mado33

Black Angel est très beau, oui beaucoup de personnalitéça se voit. Gigi est une jolie doudoune,  ils sont tous à croquer.

----------


## Fée des chats

Black Angel le magnifique, le majestueux ! c'est vrai qu'il a quelque chose de puissant dans son regard.

Gigi est une jolie minette avec du caractère.
C'est vrai qu'ils sont tous beaux.

Allez une marraine, un parrain pour ces gentils minous?  pour eux

----------


## lola34

Pour mes filleuls, gros bibis.

----------


## Mado33

Pour Gigi, je m'en occupe cette semaine ( petit don vu mes finances ), c'est vrai que Black Angel est impressionnant !

----------


## Fée des chats

Merci Mado, bien reçu votre don pour la petite Gigi  :Smile:  j'irais lui acheter des boîtes de pâté demain spéciale pour elle car avec l'âge elle devient assez difficile 

Quelqu'un d'autre pour parrainer un loulou  ::  
Barbara la doyenne peut être? celà me permettrai de lui améliorer un peu son quotidien

----------


## Mado33

Tant mieux pour la doudoune ! Je suis bien contente.

----------


## Fée des chats

Merci Mado  :Smile: 

Frédérique notre grande admiratrice de la belle Barbara nous envoie un petit don pour elle, merci Frédérique!

Qui d'autres pour les titis? Tigrette qui a besoin de soins, un petit geste pour elle

----------


## Mado33

Up pour ces doudous, tous sympa, tous beaux ! Et tous ont besoin d'être parrainés.

----------


## Fée des chats

Merci à Frédérique qui envoie aussi un petit don pour Tigrette qui a des examens à passer  :Smile: 

Gigi a adoré, elle qui boudait la nourriture, ce soir elle a bien mangé, merci Mado! 

Pour plus de transparence pour savoir à quoi servent vos dons et parrainage, j'envoie les factures et tickets de caisse en mp. que ce soit nourriture, médicaments, vermifuges, soins etc ne pas hésiter à me demander   :Smile:

----------


## Mado33

Gigi la gourmande, j'approuve si elle s'est régalée !

----------


## lola34

Inutile pour moi d'envoyer des justificatifs pour Rouquin.
Durant 3 années je ne t'ai jamais rien demandé et ça ne 
changera pas pour 2015. Je te fais entièrement confiance !
Non mais, Sandrine, je vais te fouetter

----------


## Mado33

Pour moi juste une photo de Gigisi tu peux.

----------


## Fée des chats

Rose lol  :: tiens j'ai trouvé le fouet, bien reçu ton don pour Rouquinou  

Ok Mado! photos de Gigi en train de se régaler, ce sera fait   :Smile:

----------


## lola34

Ne me tente pas, en cette période de Noêl je pourrais
me faire plaisir    ah ! ah ! ah !

----------


## Fée des chats

Et tu peux pas le faire parce que tu habites à environ 800 km de moi  ::  :: 

Alorrrrrs pour Mado voici Miss Gigi qui se régale  



 :: 
 

Pour Rose, Rouquinou va mieux  :: 



Et puis Barbara et Tigrette pour Frédérique  :: 







Merci à vous  ::

----------


## Mado33

De rien, Gigi est une gourmande ! :: Une doudoune qui a de l'appétit et ses copains se portent bien lol 
Merci pour les photos .

----------


## Fée des chats

De rien avec plaisir, oui pas de maigrichons au jardin lol et ceux qui arrivent avec la ligne efflanquée se remplume vite  ::

----------


## Mado33

::  Oui ils sont choyés ça se voit !

----------


## lola34

Oups ! j'avions pas vu ces dernières nouvelles       
Pour sûr qu'ils sont beaux et bien gâtés ces greffiers.
En ce moment je suis remontée comme une pendule alors
attention je peux tout faire             
Rouquinou fait partie de mes anciens, c'est la clique
de Papynou et compagnie mais je les aime tous.
Je suis très tendre.............. seulement avec les animaux !

----------


## JessK

up pour les beaux
je te tel en janvier pour eux
bisous

----------


## Fée des chats

Quelqu'un pour parrainer Eros, Trico ou Baghéra? ou encore Coquin et le vieux Pompon, 

Certains de ces chats sont âgés ou malades et n'attirent pas les foules, vos parrainages servent à les nourrir et effectuer le suivi sanitaire, à acheter les médicaments et régler les soins vétérinaires mais aussi les stérilisations etc

Baghéra



Trico



Le vieux Pompon pour ses soins aux yeux parrainé par Salemo



Coquin



Eros

----------


## Fée des chats

Vous pouvez également voir les titis ici :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...memoire-49756/

----------


## Fée des chats

::

----------


## apauline94

Bonjour !
je viens d'adopter la belle petite Jaipur, dont tout le monde à la maison attend la venue avec impatience.
Malheureusement je vois qu' il y en a beaucoup qui ne trouve pas de famille  :Frown:  car ils n'ont pas le bon profil.
Chère fée des chats, je vous propose un don pour l'un de vos laissés pour compte, peut être Pompon qui a besoin de soins, à moins qu'il y en ait un autre ayant besoin de soins urgents ?

merci de me confirmer celui qui en a le plus besoin, ainsi que le Rib de l'association en MP

très bonne année 2015 en espérant qu'elle sera clémente pour les petits matous

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonjour!

Jaipur va très bien, c'est une coquine, je comprend que vous ayez hâte qu'elle vous rejoigne, elle est adorable!

Oui j'espère que l'année 2015 sera plus clémente et qu'il y aura plus d'adoptants et de marraines pour les laissés pour comptes, c'est très gentil à vous de leur porter de l'intérêt et merci de proposer un don, c'est bien volontiers que j'accepte, Rouquin a besoin d'une extration de dent quand à Tigrette aurait besoin de faire au moins un bilan sanguin

J'ai acheté le traitement pour Pompon qui a une chlamydiose

Et sinon l'année 2015 commence très mal puisque aujourd'hui je viens de passer ma journée à Arcueil la fameuse clinique vétérinaire de Frégis avec une petite minette que j'ai en accueil (problèmes neuro soudain ce matin) le neurologue a préféré l'hospitalisée pour cette nuit, on en est déjà à 150 euro de frais.

Je vous envoie par mp le rib  :Smile: 
Encore merci de votre soutien ça fait chaud au coeur  :: 
A bientôt

----------


## Fée des chats

:: UP pour les minouches

----------


## Fée des chats

Pompon prend bien son traitement dans le steack haché, ses yeux ne coulent presque plus, sa bouille est plus propre

Black Angel a une vilaine plaie au dessus de son oeuil, comme il est inatrapable, je donne des antibios depuis 3 jours

Spike sous traitement pour gingivite et campagne de vermifugation pour tout le monde, j'ai commencé a en acheter et j'ai traité: Gigi, Noiro, Tom, Tigrette, Barbara, comme je veux en donner à tous les chats du jardin et aux autres chats libres sur un autre site, au total j'ai besoin de au moins 30 vermifuges, si vous avez du dron.tal ou milbe.max vous pouvez m'en faire parvenir, je donne mon adresse en mp.

----------


## lola34

Je prends en charge les vermifuges de Black Angel,Tom, Rouquin et Mamie Babou.
Je te fais un chèque à part de celui des parrainages que je dois envoyer ce mois-
ci. Dis moi combien ça fait.
J'ai eu les résultats de mon Domino.

----------


## Fée des chats

Tu peux me dire par mp pour Domino?
Merci beaucoup pour les vermifuges Rose, c'est sympa
4 vermifuges ça fait 27,20 euro

----------


## Fée des chats

N'oubliez pas les titis
Hier j'ai acheté 3 milbe.max, personne n'a un petit milbe.max ou dron.tal à m'envoyer svp ou un petit don?
Merci pour eux

Spike, Black Angel, Pompon toujours sous traitement, Tigrette, toujours en attente pour faire son bilan sanguin.

Vous pouvez également les suivre ici 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...memoire-49756/

----------


## Fée des chats

::

----------


## Fée des chats

Les bonnes nouvelles:La plaie de Black Angel va mieux grâce au traitement!
Pompom a fini son traitement et ses yeux sont nikels!

Rouquin va retourner au véto vendredi! quelque chose cloche
Toujours pas fait le bilan sanguin de Tigrette =>pas de sous!

J'ai toujours besoin d'aide pour les vermifuges et les parrainages, merci  :Smile: même 5 euro je prends, si plusieurs personnes donne 5 euro..

----------


## Fée des chats

Black Angel prend ses médicaments et cette vilaine plaie se résorbe
Spike prend aussi son traitement pour sa vilaine gingivite
Pompom doit reprendre son traitement pendant 3 semaines pour sa chlamydiose

Rouquin a revu le véto et après examens sanguins qui ne révèlent pas grand choses à part les globules blancs un peu bas, il a toujours des ganglions et ça explique qu'il s'alimente peu, il a mal à la gorge et bave, 

Depuis 3 jours il est isolé des autres à l'abri des courants d'air et de la pluie, il ne veut pas de croquettes mais mange un peu de pâté, il a eu une injection d' AB qui devrait le soulager, à suivre donc.

Un petit parrainage pour aider à subvenir aux frais vétérinaires nous aideraient, Tigrette n'a toujours pas passé son examen sanguin, si vous voulez l'aidez ce serait super sympa pour cette petite, ce sont peut-être des chats libres mais ils méritent tout autant que les autres d'êtres aidés voir plus car ce sont qui morfle le plus, ils sont courageux tous ces chats libres, ils affrontent le froid, les intempéries, les maladies, souvent le fiv et souffrent trop souvent en silence ou meurrent trop souvent en silence dans un coin tout seul!

Par rapport à nos chats de maison bien au chaud, grassouillets on pas mais bien affalés sur nos lits et canapés, eux ne connaîtront jamais ça.

Alors un peu de compassion pour eux, merci.

Rouquin



Chez le véto

----------


## Fée des chats

Rouquin va mieux
Un peu d'aide pour les autres, merci pour eux
Gigi ne veut manger que des sachets fraicheur Fé.lix et Babouchka aussi, 
Une marraine pour Gigi une petite aide, ce que vous pouvez pour aider

----------


## Stéphane61

tel un chat qui fait pipi pour marquer son territoire, je dépose ce message pour ne pas oublier d'y revenir quand j'aurai un peu plus de sous pour vous faire un don  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Ha ha! bon ben ok, merci  :Smile:

----------


## lola34

Sandrine, as-tu reçu le chèque de €40 pour mes filleuls (vermifuges)     ?

----------


## Fée des chats

Oui Rose, merci beaucoup :Smile:

----------


## Fée des chats

N'oubliez pas les titis à parrainer:

Le vieux Pompom, toujours sous traitement.





Babouchka, abandonnée maigre et la queue arrachée, un peu d'aide pour elle  :: 





La belle Gigi ne mange que des sachets fraicheur, qui veut bien la parrainner, vous donnez ce que vous voulez quand vous pouvez, vous aurez des nouvelles et des photos de la miss, je rappelle que Gigi a été abandonnée et n'est pas toute jeune

----------


## lola34

Quelle marque de sachets fraîcheur donnes-tu à Babou ?

----------


## Fée des chats

Coucou Rose,

Babou ne veut manger que des sachets fraicheur fé.lix  ::

----------


## lola34

OK. Son parrainage du 1e trimestre 2015 se fera donc en sachets
fraîcheur. Rappelle moi en m.p ton adresse que je te fasse livrer.
Je laisse les 3 autres comme d'habitude.

----------


## Fée des chats

Merci Rose, Babou apprécie ses sachets fraicheur

Qui peut aider un peu pour les autres SVP 10 euro, 15 euro pour aider à régler le traitement de Pompom par exemple? 

Tigrette a vraiment besoin de son bilan sanguin, je demande à la véto demain si elle peut me scanner le devis, merci à tous.

----------


## lola34

Tant mieux pour mamie Babou et Rouquin, il aime ses petites G**ld ?
Parrainage des 3 autres posté ce jour + un petit bonus pour le vieux
Pompon.

----------


## Fée des chats

Rouquin aime beaucoup les petites gold
Merci beaucoup pour Pompon et tes 3 autres protégés  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Tina et Tigrette ont vu le véto, 

Elles se maintiennent

Tigrette



Tina



Des marraines sont toujours recherchées pour les autres chats du site, 

Gigi et Minette ne mangent que des sachets fraicheurs
Tigrette a un traitement à prendre tous les jours
Vagabond doit être castré
Pompon doit être castré

----------


## Fée des chats

Les chats libres du site dont je m'occupe sont à parrainer, certains sont adoptables mais n'intéressent personne et ce n'est pas de leur faute et on ne peut pas les laisser tomber pour autant et quand ils ont besoin d'être secourus lorsqu'ils sont malades ou blessés ils n'ont que nous! 

SVP pour eux, vous pouvez parrainer un chat tous les mois ou tous les trimestres, ou quand vous voulez et vous donner ce que vous pouvez  :Smile:  vous pouvez également faire un don ponctuel pour un chat précis.

Chats adoptables à parrainé

Daïji, magnifique chat noir poils longs



Eros, chat très sympa, adore la liberté et gambader, ok avec autres animaux.



Chats non adoptables à parrainé

Gros chat, (les chats doivent être vermifugés, c'est reconnu, alors les chats vivant dehors encore plus! ) dons volontiers recherché pour acheter les vermifuges et anti parasitaire  :Smile: 



Barbara la doyenne 



Gigi, minette âgée, ne mange que des sachets croquettes, vous pouvez faire un petit don pour lui en acheter, facture à l'appui.



Tigrette, minette usée par la vie a de l'urée et un souffle au coeur, elle est sous fortekor (dcd)



Tina a eu dernièrement de gros soucis de diarrhée chronique et est restée hospitalisée une semaine, elle va mieux, reste fragile (dcd)



Charly, l'amoureux de Tina



Saty, abandonnée l'année dernière non identifiée, jamais retrouvé ses proprios...



Câline



Baghéra



Coquin



trico





Jerry à gauche, à un calicivirus



Chats parrainés par Lola34 un grand merci à elle! certains sont adoptables

Babouchka, adoptable
minette très sociable, trouvée sur le site maigre, la queue arrachée sanguinolente non identifiée.



Black Angel non adoptable



Rouquinou, a été malade cet hiver, a passé tout l'hiver dans la caravane pour l'abriter des intempéries et gérer son problème, il va mieux mais reste fragile.





Tom chat cardiaque, Adoptable sous certaines conditions, est sous aténolol, vit bien avec sa maladie, assez pot de colle avec les humains, dominant.

----------


## apauline94

Ils sont tous superbes et méritent de trouver soit une famille soit une marraine ou parrain qui les soutienne.
Bravo à Sandrine pour son engagement auprès de tous ces pauvres malheureux qui ont pu retrouver un abri, à manger, des soins appropriés et beaucoup de calins

----------


## Fée des chats

Quand on s'occupe des chats libres en grand nombre, il faut toujours  avoir sous la main des médicaments, alors si vous en avez et que vous ne  les utilisez pas, de type antibiotiques, vermifuges, antidhiarhéique,  pommade type tévémy.xine et ophtalon pet-phos félin pipettes anti  parasitaire etc je suis preneuse! merci!

Vous pouvez les envoyez directement chez moi, je donne mon adresse en mp  :Smile:

----------


## Fée des chats

Quelqu'un pour parrainer ou envoyer un médicament, un anti parasitaire, un vermifuge? un don? svp
Pensez à eux, un petit geste, quelque chose pour eux  :: 
Merci

----------


## apauline94

Hello Sandrine, comme promis je te donnerai une boîte de Fortekor plus un flacon (non ouvert) de Zodon que j'avais acheté pour le chat mal en point que j'avais recueilli. Il s'agit d'un antibiotique contre les abcès et infections dentaires, ça peut servir. 
Allez un petit effort, vous avez certainement un reste de médicaments qui peut servir à soigner un chat malade

----------


## Fée des chats

Hello Corinne,

Merci beaucoup, c'est super gentil  :Smile:

----------


## chamimi

attention DANGER, le dosage de l'avocate chien et de celui pour les chats est très différent.
Advocate chien : imidaclopride 100 mg, moxidectine 25 mg soit un rapport 4/1
Advocate chat : imidaclopride 100 mg, moxidectine 10 mg soit un rapport de 10/1
Donc surdosage en moxidectine si tu utilises le produit chien, risques d'empoisonnement. !!!
Par contre, pas de souci d'utilisation à ce dosage pour le chien de ton ami.

----------


## Fée des chats

Ouh ouh les chamis ont est là! on aimerait bien trouver une gentille marraine ou parrain

----------


## Fée des chats

::

----------


## apauline94

Alors qui veut bien parrainer un des chouchous de Fée des chats ? Cela permettra de leur assurer une vie encore meilleur et surtout les soins vétérinaires qu'ils ne peuvent pas toujours avoir faute de moyens.

----------


## apauline94

Help !!!!! Les finances de l'association sont au plus bas, les dons se font rares surtout en cette période estivale. Le seul moyen dans l'immédiat de soigner ou stéréliser un chat, c'est de parrainer ceux qui en ont besoin. En cas d'urgence vétérinaire, les bénévoles de l'association doivent avancer les frais et attendre un don pour être rembourser.

qui veut donner un petit coup de pouce aux chats de fée des chats ? Un en particulier est mal en point et doit être envoyer chez le véto de toute urgence.

MERCI MERCI

----------


## lola34

Qui est mal en point et doit être envoyé chez le véto de toute urgence ??

----------


## Fée des chats

Des nouvelles des titis, Tigrette nous a quitté  :: 

Quelqu'un pour parrainé un de nos chats? 

50 chats libres à vermifuger, pensez à eux, si vous avez du drontal ou milbemax n'hésitez pas à m'en envoyer, je donne mon adresse en mp.

Merci de votre aide  :Smile: 

Vous pouvez suivre les minous ici: http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...memoire-49756/

Rose, ne t'inquiètes pas ce n'est pas Tom si c'est à ça que tu penses, c'est Mimi une pauvre petite misère, j'ai dû l'emmener chez le véto aujourd'hui et heureusement que je l'ai fait, la véto l'a très bien soignée, elle va remonter la pente.

Mimi





On n'a vraiment besoin de dons pour régler la facture.

----------


## lola34

OK, oui je pensais à TOM.
MIMI ? je ne la connaissais pas jusqu'à maintenant.
A plusieurs, on va aider MIMI Rouquinette (du moins je l'espère).
Merci pour elle.

----------


## Fée des chats

Tom va bien  :Smile: 
Mimi était sur un autre site de nourrissage, je l'ai mise dans la caravane.
Oui il faut l'aider, la misère animale ne s'arrête jamais, sans dons, pas de sauvetage  ::

----------


## lola34

Tu as bien fait, au calme tranquille elle va récupérer.
Tu ne mets pas la facture en ligne ?

----------


## Fée des chats

Oui elle va récupérer ptite mère et se remplumer, bien nourrie et au chaud elle est contente 

J'ai fait l'appel aux dons 

Merci pour elle

----------


## Fée des chats

Si vous avez des bons de réduction pour croquettes et sachets fraicheurs ou boites de pâtées pour chats que vous n'utilisez pas, vous pouvez m'aider en me les envoyant car moi je les utiliserais pour acheter de la nourriture pour les chats libres que je nourris, (je donne mon adresse en mp) merci  :Smile:

----------


## Fée des chats

Encore un appel à dons pour un chat libre, besoin d'aide svp même 5, 10 euro pour régler la facture

J'ai en soins actuellement plusieurs chats libres dont Jerry sous dermi.pred en attendant une chirurgie (calicivirus)



Câline Gale oreille (sous traitement)



 :: Un autre chat libre qui doit voir le véto d'urgence, il a les yeux fermés ne voit presque plus rien (peut être chlamydiose) ou entropion.

Roméo est chez le véto chat libre.

Quelqu'un pour parrainer un de ces chats ou faire un petit don? merci pour eux.

----------


## Fée des chats

:: Quelqu'un pour parrainer un des minous? 

Roméo est à parrainer





Vous pouvez donner cinq, dix ou la somme que vous voulez quand vous le souhaitez

Chèques à envoyez à :

Sandrine Delpech
29 rue Gabrielle D' Estrées
91830 Le Coudray Montceaux

Merci de me contacter si vous souhaitez parrainer un chat.

----------


## Fée des chats

Petite photo de notre mamie Gigi qui recherche une marraine



Notre Papy Lycéo aussi

----------


## Fée des chats

Un petit up pour les titis à parrainer

----------


## Fée des chats

Roméo dernièrement arrivé la queue arrachée, il a subi une caudectomie, Fiv+ est à adopté et à parrainé, chat très sociable et joueur parrainé par apauline94









Roudoudou, abandonné dans la rue, chat un peu lunatique mais sympa quand il veut.
A parrainé

----------


## Fée des chats

TOUTE L ANNEE J AI BESOIN DE VERMIFUGES ET DE PIPETTES ANTI PUCES pour traiter les chats.

A votre bon coeur

----------


## mariecaro

sur fb il y a un site de dons de medicaments ou achats?? pour les chats,chiens.des personnes proposent des cps non utilisés,çà peut etre interessant.j'essaie de retrouver le lien.
calins aux minous.merci à vous.bonne année 2016.
j'en ai 4,dont 2 errants,cet été 2 sont decedés,ils etaient six.
beaucoup de frais veto.
ma minette me fait une infection,anemie due aux puces 300e de soins et demain p sg à nouveau 200e pour elle ..je dois faire identifier et castrer l'un des errants qui a 3 ans que j'ai recupéré ,il pesait 2,7kg pour un male,anemié aussi...
c'est un goufre pour un particulier qd on a plusieurs chats...sans parler de la nourriture et litiere.
je comprendsvos appels à dons,j'en fait aussi quand je peux mais quand les miens sont malades c'est dur..vs avez un paypal?.
mon avatar decedé cet eté,fiv+ decouvert en mars,le veto lui donnait 2 mois,il a vecu qq années chez moi,tres beau,15 ans d'apres le veto,,il a fait de l'irc,gingivite...rip grisou!! et mi sept mon ecaille est decedée d'une pneumonie aigue à 9 ans en 6 jours,vue par 3 vetos..rien pu faire,poumons trop atteints..rip ma minus...c'est triste..bon courage à vous...vs avez un site sur fb?

----------


## Fée des chats

Si vous retrouvez le lien facebook oui je veux bien
Bonne année également

Recherche de marrains/parrains, plus que jamais d'actualité
Toujours besoin de Pipettes anti-puces/ vermifuges, dons de croquettes, boites
Merci

----------


## mariecaro

pouvez vs me donner votre post fb??je vous mettrai le lien pour les medicaments.
vous etes sous adad??
bonne année.

----------


## Fée des chats

Pouvez vous me donner le lien en mp svp? merci beaucoup  :Smile:

----------


## mariecaro

je ne l'ai pas retrouvé,mais c'est entraide  chats,soins,etc...des que je retrouve je vous le donne.

----------


## Fée des chats

Je n'ai pas trouvé...

----------


## Fée des chats

Help, je lance un appel pour les chats sans dents que je nourri.
Si vous voulez m'aider, voici une petite liste de terrines, mousses etc qu'ils apprécient:

-Sachets fraicheur félix tendres effilés viandes et poissons en gelés.
-Gourmet Gold les terrines et mousses
-Mousses gourmandes carrefour
-terrines Carrefour
-Terrines de sheba
-Boites de terrines félix, whiskas, carrefout

Vous pouvez m' envoyer un colis de nourriture pour les chats à mon adresse (je vous la donne par mp)  ou envoyez un chèque à mon domicile, j'achèterais moi même ce dont les titis ont besoin, sur demande  je vous montre le ticket de caisse, vous pouvez également passer une commande sur Zooplus.                


Merci à vous!

----------


## Fée des chats

Pour voir d'autres chats à parrainer, voir page 1

A parrainer 
Jerry, c'est un gentil chat + de 10 ans, il souffre d'un  calicivirus, la vétérinaire a dû lui extraire toutes ses dents, il ne  mange que des terrines et a besoin d'une injection de cortisone tous les  3 mois.





A parrainer 
Eros dit Miniclone, 6 ans adorable, provient d'une autre assoc, son frère a été adopté mais pas lui.

 


parrainer par Nat34
Mamie Gigi, abandonnée dans la rue  après un déménagement, 14 ans, fait une allergie aux piqures de puces, a  besoin de pipettes anti puces régulièrement

----------


## Calyo

> Roudoudou, abandonné dans la rue, chat un peu lunatique mais sympa quand il veut.


Ce chat et moi, on est fait pour s'entendre ! Noir (comme je ne suis pas, mais j'adore les chats noirs), avec de magnifiques yeux dorés (que je n'ai pas non plus), sacrément velu (non, pas comme moi, je ne vous permets pas !    ). 
En revanche, le "t'es sympa quand tu veux, en fait !", je l'ai tellement souvent entendu que c'est devenu mon second prénom !  

Alors certes, je ne peux pas adopter de chat pour le moment, mais quand j'aurai reçu mon prochain salaire, je le "marrainerai" (d'ici 10 à 15 jours). Y a des règles à respecter ?

----------


## Fée des chats

Edit

----------


## lola34

Bravo et merci pour le beau Roudoudou.

----------


## Calyo

En plus, je surnomme mon chat "Peluche" ou "Doudou" (comme les doudous que les gosses malaxent pour dormir) alors un chat qui s'appelle "Roudoudou", c'était un signe !  :: 

Et puis, il est beau, il est tout noir comme une panthère noire (un peu dodue, certes  ) et comme mon Doudou qui est majoritairement noir (il a juste le bidon tout blanc) ET dodu !  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

edit

----------


## Calyo

Les gens sont irresponsables quand même... Au prix actuel des tatouages (et même des puces), je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse avoir un animal et ne pas l'identifier, histoire de le retrouver s'il se perd. Mes chats ne sortent pas mais ils sont tous les deux pucés et je mets à jour la carte dès que je déménage ou que je change de numéro de portable. L'an dernier, on a eu une bonne tempête et chez mon voisin, un arbre est tombé sur sa baie vitrée et a tout fracassé. Si un truc similaire arrivait chez moi, je serais peut-être contactée par un véto avant même d'avoir fini de coller mes affiches "chat perdu". Quand je vois le côté sécurisant de l'identification... Faut dire que je ne comprends déjà pas les gens qui adoptent un animal et ne s'en occupent pas...

J'ai adopté une chatte née dehors, hyper anxieuse dès que je m'absente, et un chaton né dehors, qui a développé des troubles alimentaires et qui replonge dès qu'il est perturbé. Dans ces conditions, je m'absente peu de chez moi pour ne pas les perturber. Alors rendre visite à Roudoudou, j'aimerais beaucoup mais c'est compliqué. Ceci dit, si un jour je retourne en région parisienne, je te contacterai pour une visite !

Il est tout à fait charmant mon futur filleul  :: 
Si d'autres chats viennent l'embêter, c'est tout à fait normal qu'il leur rappelle qui est le chef !  :: 
Ici, j'ai aussi une chef qui met régulièrement des beignes au chat (qui fait donc le double exact de son poids à elle) et lui... ça ne lui fait ni chaud ni froid. Pourtant ça claque bien des fois (elle ne met pas les griffes mais vu les bruits sourds que ça fait, je dirais qu'elle y met de la force !) !  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Help, je lance un appel pour les nombreux chats âgés sans dents,
Si vous voulez nous aider, voici une petite liste de terrines, mousses etc qu'ils apprécient:

-Sachets fraicheur félix tendres effilés viandes et poissons en gelés.
-Gourmet Gold les terrines et mousses
-Mousses gourmandes carrefour
-terrines Carrefour
-Terrines de sheba
-Boites de terrines whiskas, félix, friskies

Vous pouvez les envoyer à mon adresse (je vous la donne par mp)   ou envoyez un chèque à mon domicile,   j'achèterais moi même ce dont les titis ont besoin, sur demande   je peux vous montrer le ticket de caisse  ou passer une commande sur zooplus...                       


Merci à vous!  

Toute l'année j'ai besoin de vermifuges, pipettes anti puces, médicaments divers.
Je recherche toujours des parrains/marraines pour m'aider à faire face aux frais divers, beaucoup de chats ne sont pas parrainés  pour eux. 

Lien vers le post des chats

http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...memoire-49756/

----------


## Fée des chats

Les chats à parrainer sont en page 1.
Merci pour eux

----------


## Fée des chats

Quelqu'un pour parrainer un des titis   j'ai encore et toujours besoin de votre aide pour subvenir aux besoins des chats libres, 10 petits euro par mois ou par trimestre pour un chat lui assure une pipette anti parasitaire par exemple, les puces vont bientôt arriver ou pour acheter un vermifuge...

----------


## murielletom

Bonjour pouvez vous m envoyer votre adresse pour un petit colis merci

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonjour Murielletom

Voilà je vous ai fait un mp  :Smile: 
Merci beaucoup à vous

----------


## Fée des chats

Nina et Eva sont à l'adoption, je les ai fait stériliser et tatouer, en attendant d'être adoptées elles peuvent être parrainées elles sont nées en septembre 2016.

Nina a atterri au jardin à l'âge de 2 mois et demi, je l'ai prise en charge, elle était très craintive.

Pour ceux qui aiment les chats noirs, Nina avec Papy Rouquin qu'elle semble apprécier.





Eva, je l'ai trappé avec sa soeur et son frère à l'âge de 2 mois et demi, ils étaient très craintifs, après sociabilisation, son frère et sa soeur ont été adoptés.

----------


## Fée des chats

UP!

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonjour,

je recherche des gentils parrains et marraines pour m'aider à subvenir aux besoins des chats libres dont je m'occupe pour un minimum de  5 eur par mois.

Vous trouverez une partie des chats à parrainer en page 1

J'ai beaucoup de frais actuellement pour Babou qui est malade, plusieurs parrains/marraines seraient d'un grand secours pour régler ses prises de sang de contrôle régulières + ses médicaments.

Babou, elle souffre d'une anémie hémolytique auto-immune et d'une carence en potassium, elle prend une gélule de K for cat et une gélule de néoral tous les jours, on rajoute à ça le traitement contre la teigne qu'elle a déclaré récemment.



Les petites Nina et Eva sont également à parrainer (photos ci-dessus)

Merci.

----------


## mariecaro

elle est magnifique.ma minus belle ecaille est decedée en sept 2015 en 8 j d'une pneumonie aigue,je l'avais eu bebé!!actuellement j'ai 3 chattes et 1 chat dont 2 sont des ex errants!!

----------


## Fée des chats



----------


## Fée des chats

Il reste encore beaucoup de chats à parrainer, je recherche des nouveaux parrainages

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonjour,

Je recherche toujours des nouvelles marraines/parrains pour les chats  non parrainés, sans vous je ne peux pas faire grand chose, ces chats ne  sont pas à moi mais ils peuvent au moins devenir vos filleuls, ce sont  les chats de personne et de tout le monde, il ne tient qu'à vous de les  aider  :Smile: 

Voir photos chats à parrainer page 1

Chats à parrainés:

Eros dit (Miniclone)
Jerry
Nina
Eva
Coquin
Daïji
Zézé
Fantasia
Câline
Baghéra
Mickey
Mimi
Charly
Trico
Papy Léon
Tigrou
Gros chat
Diégo

Nombre de chats parrainés à ce jour: 8

Tom par Lola34
Black Angel par Lola34
Papy Rouki par Lola34
Roméo par Apauline94
Pompon par Salemo
Mamie Gigi par Nat34
Tino par Laurence
Barbara par Frédérique

Les parrainages servent à participer au règlement des pipettes anti puces/vermifuges
Consultations véto, examens, médicaments, stérilisations, chirurgie, si vous voulez gâter particulièrement un chat...

Vous aurez des nouvelles et photos quand vous le voulez
vous arrêtez de parrainer votre filleul quand vous le souhaitez
Montant parrainage libre avec un minimum de 5 eur/mois
Merci pour les minous

----------


## Fée des chats

UP UP UP! besoin de parrains/marraines pour m'aider à subvenir à leurs besoins SVP 
Merci à vous!

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonjour,

J'aurais besoin de parrains et marraines pour les chats non parrainés pour m'aider à faire face aux dépenses, grâce à ce système de parrainages je peux m'occuper au quotidien d'une colonie de chats libres qui vivent pour la plupart dans le jardin d'un ami, depuis 2009 nous venons en aide à ces minous en leur offrant de la nourriture et les soins dont ils ont besoin, tous les jours et par tous les temps je m'occupe d'eux.

Nous leur avons fait des abris avec des niches et meubles de récupération, je m'occupe aussi de faire le suivi sanitaire et ils voient le vétérinaire s'ils sont malades et je n'ai aucune aide financière à part les marraines et donatrices fidèles que je remercie infiniment et sans qui tout celà ne serait pas possible, ce sont des chats qui ont été abandonnés pour la plupart et sauvés d'une mort certaine.

Vous donnez ce que vous voulez chaque mois ou quand vous le souhaitez, je vous donne mon adresse en mp, étant protectrice indépendante vous n'aurez pas de reçu fiscal.

Vous pouvez suivre leur quotidien sur ce post
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...memoire-49756/

Vous trouverez en page 1 la liste remise à jour le 18 aout 2017 des chats à parrainés.

je vous remercie beaucoup pour votre aide

----------


## Fée des chats

c'est vraiment indispensable que d'autres chats soient parrainés, j'ai  vraiment besoin d'aide, les chats sont vieillissants, plusieurs chats  sont sous traitements et même si la vétérinaire qui suit les minous fait  des tarifs association sur les consultations, les chirurgies et les  examens il y a quand même les factures à régler, les médicaments, la  plupart je les prends en pharmacie car moins cher, les vermifuges et  anti puce c'est coûteux, le lait pour chat, indispensable pour Baghéra  les sachets fraicheur car beaucoup de chats sans dents qui ne peuvent  plus manger les croquettes etc, beaucoup de frais croyez moi pour  entretenir tous ces minous.

Je ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal en tant qu'indépendante mais des petits  dons si vous le pouvez, 5, 10 euro mis bout à bout m'aiderait.
Merci par avance à ceux qui aideront les minous  ::

----------


## lola34

Chèque partira fin de mois pour mes filleuls et pour les sardines de papy Léon
et Tigrou. (mais bien sûr, tu t'arranges comme tu veux).
Si d'ici là il y a une bonne promo, dis le moi.
Caresses à tous

----------


## Fée des chats

Ok Rose, merci beaucoup, oui si promo je te dis

----------


## Fée des chats

::  Hier, une personne que je connais depuis un moment, qui n'a pas de famille, qui vit seule, qui n'est pas fortunée et dont la maladie vient de faire basculer sa vie m'a amener sa chatte âgée de 4 ans qu'elle ne peut plus garder, j'ai accepté de la prendre très exceptionnellement car j'ai bien assez de chats à m'occuper, elle ne veut la confier que à moi et m'a fait promettre de s'en occuper et de ne pas la faire adopter car c'est une chatte qui a un passé très difficile, je recherche en urgence un parrainage pour cette petite louloutte svp  :: pour au moins lui mettre de l'anti puce, la vermifuger participer à sa nourriture, du fond du coeur merci si vous pouvez la parrainer, elle est en bonne santé, si quelqu'un veut bien aider cette pauvre minette qui ne comprend pas ce qu'elle fait là, elle était très proche de sa maitresse,  je n'ai pas pu refuser, si ça m'arrivait j'aimerais bien qu'on m'aide, merci.

Voici Coco, la porte est ouverte mais elle ne sort pas elle a peur pour le moment, je l'ouvre pas longtemps 1 mn juste pour qu'elle s'habitue doucement je l'ai installé dans le chalet, elle sortira quand elle le sentira.

----------


## lola34

En début de saison je t'avais fourni les pipettes pour Tom, B.A, Rouki et Babou
pour tout l'été. Babou n'étant plus là, t'en reste-il ? Si oui, utilise pour Coco.
Le vermifuge, je peux t'envoyer 1 Milbemax.
Sa maitresse participe-t-elle pour acheter sa nourriture ?

----------


## Fée des chats

Alors en fait sa maîtresse n'est pas fortunée et elle m'a laissé 2 sacs de croquettes c'est tout, elle rentre à l'hôpital et n'en ressortira pas (fin de vie) oui je peux utiliser une pipette destinée à un autre chat mais plus de vermifuges.
Merci à toi  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fée des chats

Corinne j'ai bien reçu ton parrainage pour Roméo, merci beaucoup  :: 



Achat pour les chats



Dernière facture Titi

Je n'ai toujours pas de nouveaux parrains ou marraines, pourtant il y a  encore beaucoup de chats à parrainé (5 eur par mois minimum) ou quand  vous le souhaitez et la somme que vous voulez, pas de reçu fiscal.

Les parrainages servent à participer à l'achat de nourriture, les  vermifuges, anti puces, médicaments divers selon la pathologie et  également à participer aux paiements des factures pour les consultations  vétérinaire et les examens divers, je rappelle que je suis indépendante  et que je n'ai aucune aide pour m'occuper des chats libres. 

Certaine que des parrains ou marraines vont se manifesté pour les minous, je vous remercie par avance  

Pour les amoureux de belles panthères noires il y a Bandhi au premier plan, Roudoudou au centre et Coquin  :: 



Roudoudou le Magnifique!



Coquin



Ou la belle Eva





Le beau Eros  :: 



L'irrésistible Gros chat  ::  insuffisant rénale chronique sous zitac et bénazépril (avant sa maladie)



Maintenant avec sa maladie  :: 



Titi, diabétique le chat le plus gentil du monde  :: 



La douce Câline



La belle Fantasia couleure caramel





Charly le beau tigre copain de Black Angel la panthère noire



La jolie Trico



Allez allez qui va craquer

----------


## apauline94

Allez !! Un petit geste pour aider Fee des chats à prendre en charge les chats errants recueillis dans son jardin. Grace à elle ils ont une vie meilleure et il ne faut surtout pas qu'ils retournent à une vie misérable

----------


## Fée des chats



----------


## Fée des chats

Gros chat ce beau et adorable matou a enfin une marraine et ce depuis ce soir, merci beaucoup à Ewhaz  ::

----------


## EWHAZ

chèque posté pour Gros Chat ! C'est vrai qu'il est beau (normal, c'est un tigré)  et en plus, s'il est adorable !!!

Vous n'avez jamais mis en place une cagnotte genre Leetchi ? Les associations y ont souvent recours ! Des personnes pourraient être intéressées à donner ponctuellement sans devoir s'engager sur du long terme !

Les photos de GrosChat avant qu'il soit malade et maintenant sont assez impressionnantes ! Il a sacrément maigri ! Son IRC est-elle à un stade très avancé ? 
A-t-il une alimentation spécifique en plus de sa médication ?

----------


## Fée des chats

Merci beaucoup pour le chèque  :Smile: 
Si j'ai déjà fait une cagnotte Leetchi pour Babou quand elle est tombée gravement malade, je vais essayer de trouver du temps pour le faire

Oui c'est impressionnant, entre temps Gros Chat a repris des rondeurs, oui d'après la véto c'est un stade avancé, non il n'a pas d'alimentation spécifique, on ne peut pas il vit avec une colonie de chats. Par moment il n'a quasiment pas d'appétit

En tout cas voilà ce dont il raffole 



Photo de ce jour

----------


## EWHAZ

merci pour les photos récentes ! Contente de voir que GrosChat (je l'ai renommé Tichat) s'est remplumé un peu ! Même si j'ai compris que si le stade de sa maladie est avancé, c'est que ses reins sont malheureusement bien atteints ! 

petite question : j'ai parcouru quelques pages de votre post "la vie des copains de Papynou" et j'ai vu que vous demandiez aux donateurs de libeller leurs chèques au nom de l'association ADAD ; ce que je n'ai pas fait ; moi, je l'ai mis à votre nom ! Comment ça se passe ? C'est l'association qui vous aide pour le règlement des soins vétos ?

pour les boites de pâté, c'est noté ; combien de boites (j'ai vu sur Zooplus que ce sont des boites de 80g) consomme GrosChat par semaine et quelle saveur préfère-t-il ?

----------


## Fée des chats

Oui donc comme je vous ai expliqué IRC avancé malheureusement
Je précise bien que aucune association ne m'aide, je vais rectifier, je me débrouille seule avec aussi l'aide précieuse des autres marraines et donatrices qui m'aident comme elles peuvent, un immense merci à elles  :: 

Pour vous et ceux qui voudraient aider, il adore les petites boites de shéba toutes saveurs, il aime aussi les sachets félix  :Smile:

----------


## Fée des chats

Pour ceux et celles qui voudraient participer à la cagnotte Leetchi que  je viens de crééer pour aider à régler les factures vétérinaires et les  médicaments des chats libres dont je m'occupe au quotidien, je vous  remercie beaucoup par avance de votre aide.

Ici vous pouvez directement et en un clic, participer à cette       cagnotte.



Chacun participe du montant qu'il souhaite.Tous les paiements sont sécurisés


https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite...ndrine-delpech

----------


## Fée des chats

Coucou,
J'ai bien reçu le parrainage pour Groschat (Tichat), un immense merci à vous  
Oui moi aussi j'espère que Gros chat va vivre encore longtemps, je ne connais pas bien l'IRC c'est mon premier cas mais il est chouchouté et se maintient c'est un amour, je l'aime tellement et j'espère qu'il va s'accrocher mais j'ai bien l'impression que oui 
Je lui fait un gros câlin de votre part

----------


## Fée des chats

Pour Noël j'aimerais que les titis trouvent des parrains/marraines de coeur ça serait le plus beau des cadeaux pour moi, le reste je m'en fiche, seul eux comptent pour moi, je leur donne mon temps, mon énergie tout ce que j'ai tant que je pourrais!

Vous pouvez venir leur rendre visite, c'est sympa de venir voir son/sa filleule en vrai aussi pour ceux et celles qui peuvent, le cadre est sympa les chats aussi, on passe un bon moment, alors on vous attend, vous donnez ce que vous voulez quand vous le voulez.

Nous organisons avec les marraines et ceux qui souhaitent participer le noel des minous qui commencera le 1er décembre, si vous êtes intéressés rdv sur le post des minous, tout est expliqué vous pouvez vous inscrire à la liste des participants et remplir la hotte du père Nöel vous aussi  :: 
Soit en envoyant un colis ou un don ou en devenant parrain/ marraine  

http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...ml#post3021203

----------


## apauline94

Je souhaite de tout coeur que les chats non encore parrainés trouve leur parrain ou marraine, c'est necessaire à leur survie

----------


## EWHAZ

moi aussi je souhaite que tous les chats de Fée des Chats, ceux que j'ai rencontrés hier et ceux que je n'ai pas vu car en balade ou sur un autre site, aient leur parrain / marraine !

oh que oui, c'est super, quand on le peut, de venir faire connaissance avec son filleul (et ses copains), le voir en vrai, le voir vous regarder d'un air étonné, le voir trottiner derrière vous, pas trop apeuré finalement et même plutôt causant.
Et ce, dans un cadre vraiment charmant !

Mais même si on ne peut pas venir rencontrer son filleul, les nouvelles très régulières que Fée des Chats donne de ses minous dans l'autre post suffisent à donner un vrai sens au mot "parrainage" !

----------


## Fée des chats

Merci Corinne et Maryline pour votre soutien  :Smile: 
C'est sûr que je ne suis pas avare de photos des filloutes! ahah!

----------


## Fée des chats

Les chats à parrainer

Titi le chat diabétique, une cagnotte Leetchi a été créée pour lui, j'aurais besoin d'aide pour lui acheter ses croquettes et sachets fraicheur diabetic + l'insuline les seringues, les contrôles chez le véto (prise de sang)
https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite...ndrine-delpech



Coquin qui est très câlin lui aussi



Bandhi le bavard! qui miaule à tue tête pour avoir des câlins!


Le superbe Daïji qui est hyper câlin, vous pouvez venir lui rendre visite pour le papouiller il adore ça!



La belle mamie Baghéra

----------


## Fée des chats

Les chats attendent une gentille marraine ou un gentil parrain  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Daïji est un très beau et gentil chat qui adore les câlins, il a un post dans les adoptions depuis un moment mais personne ne s'intéresse à lui, il aurait besoin d'une marraine qui participerait aux frais de nourriture et de vermifuge, vous donnez ce que vous voulez quand vous le souhaiter.
 pour lui
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...orable-134193/

----------


## Fée des chats

Alors personne ne craque pour leurs jolies frimousses? 
Une marraine, un parrain aurait envie de parrainer un des titis? venir le voir, le câliner, lui amener des gâteries?

----------


## Fée des chats

De nombreux chats ne sont pas encore parrainés:

Eva
Baghéra
Trico
Câline
Fantasia
Mimi

Et les mâles
Titi (diabétique)
Eros
Daïji
Charly
Coquin
Jerry
Zézé
Diégo

Rejoignez nous sur le post des copains de Papynou  :: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...ml#post3032326

La cagnotte Leetchi est toujours en ligne pour Titi chat diabétique et ses copains
https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite...ndrine-delpech

----------


## Fée des chats

UP UP UP !!

----------


## EWHAZ

Je m'appelle TITI ; j'ai 10 ans et je suis diabétique ; j'ai besoin d'insuline et d'une bonne alimentation spécifique ! Et ça coute tout ça ! 
Vous ne voulez pas être ma marraine ou mon parrain pour aider Fée des Chats à me soigner ??? Vous aurez des nouvelles de moi et un tas de belles photos pour voir comment je vais ! 

Mais vous pouvez aussi faire un petit don pour moi sur ma cagnotte : 
https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite...ndrine-delpech

Regardez aussi la première page de ce post ; il y a tous mes copains qui ont aussi besoin de parrain / marraine ! En plus, il y a de nouvelles photos de nous tous ! Qui va craquer pour mes copains Charly, Eros, Coquin, ... ? Pour mes copines Câline, Fantasia, Mimi, .... ? 

J'ai même un copain qui est adoptable ; il s'appelle Daiji ; son post est par ici : 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...orable-134193/

----------


## Fée des chats

Titi passe à 5 u matin et soir et fera son contrôle dans 10 jours, la cagnotte Leetchi est toujours ouverte, on espère de nombreux participants on espère encore mieux une marraine ou un parrain

Diègo, Nan mais dites donc, comment se fait-il que ce superbe chat oui superbe  aux yeux magnifiques n'est pas trouvé son parrain ou sa marraine? non  non c'est pas normal en plus vous pouvez venir le voir en vrai quel  privilège  allez ne me dites pas que vous craquez pas!



Et Jerry aussi n'est -il pas mignon hein? quel beau gars, il est très  gentil et adore les caresses, lui aussi il veut sa marraine ou son  parrain  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Si vous ne souhaitez pas vous investir dans l'aventure du parrainage, vous pouvez de temps en temps envoyer un colis pour Titi le chat diabétique, par ex les croquettes animonda ou les boites animonda pour diabétiques.

----------


## Fée des chats

Si  vous ne pouvez pas parrainer un loulou vous pouvez participer au noel des titis pour remplir la hotte du père Noël!

RDV sur le post de Papynou
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14.../page-166.html

Pour ceux et celles qui voudraient participer au Noël des minous voici la liste des besoins des chats:

Les titis ont surtout besoin de nourriture, 18 chats mangent au jardin      tous les jours et je nourris également environ 20 autres chats libres    répartis   en plusieurs sites tous les jours qui mangent terrines,    croquettes, sachets fraicheur etc  

Pour Titi le chat diabétique:uniquement pâté style animonda diabète très appréciée par Titi



Pour les autres chats:

Terrines: carrefour, félix, Shéba, 
Mousses : carrefour, Gourmet gold etc
Les noisettes de gourmet gold
Dômes de shéba, très appréciés
Sachets fraicheurs: Félix, purina one, ultima, gourmet, Shéba, cosma thai, très appréciés
Croquettes: Purina one, Ultima, animonda etc







Les petites gourmet golg très appréciées



Les terrines de shéba très appréciées!



Dômes de shéba blanc de poulet, filet de thon, filet de  thon et crevettes, très très appréciées

Almo nature, très appréciés

Yarrah pâté sans céréales très appréciées



Boîtes 400g 
Cosma poulet, sardines, thon très appréciées
Bozita/Féringa
Boites cosma thai chicken très appréciées
Almo nature très appréciées




Qui veut participer à la hotte du père Noël ?
Nat34
Lola34
Dom91
Salemo
Ewhaz
Laurence
Bouletosse
Apauline94


 à toutes, quel bel élan de générosité  ::

----------


## apauline94

rejoignez le groupe de parrains/marraines, les loulous ont besoin de vous, nous sommes trop peu nombreux. Sinon un petit don de temps en temps pour aider Fée des chats et sa tribu

----------


## Fée des chats

Merci Corinne  :: 

Titi n'est pas bien ce matin, il a une cystite, je l'emmène chez le véto à 14h.

l'Abri des chats est chauffé avec un poèle à pétrole uniquement l'hiver,  le soir quand je quitte le jardin j'allume le poêle à pétrole il a une  autonomie d'environ 12h.

Concernant la recherche de Parrain/Marraines

Il y a des chats tellement craintifs qu'ils ont peur de venir se  réchauffer dans l'abri des chats, leur reste les niches extérieures pour  les plus chanceux, les moins chanceux sont effectivement ceux qui ont  zéro abri comme Zézé et son copain, Daïji et Siam eux n'ont aucun abri  car je ne peux pas en mettre vu le contexte et la configuration des  lieux, le site de Mimi ou il y a un espèce de débarras  en plein courant  d'air que j'ai aménagé au mieux que j'ai pu, le site de Papy Léon...  les mois à venir sont source de problèmes respiratoires pour eux à cause  de l'humidité, le froid, le gel, comme vous avez vu Maryline c'est un  site très grand et très humide c'est pour ça qu'il y a beaucoup de cas  de coryza, rhinite, angine, bronchite, poumons dégradés enfin tous les  virus quoi et tous les ans c'est la distribution d'antibio quand je peux  et au pire des hospitalisations, oui période très difficile pour eux  comme pour moi car moi malade ou pas j'y vais!

Pourquoi je recherche des parrains/ marraines pour les chats:  pour participer aux achats de médicaments, vermifuges, vétérinaire,  nourriture... je ne compte pas mon essence pour aller soigner les chats  chaque jour pour les nombreux aller/ retour véto  (30 km du jardin) que je paye de ma poche, le pétrôle, mes heures, ma  fatigue, mes douleurs (arthrose, rhumatismes) à force de passer beaucoup  de temps dehors dans le froid et l'humidité à cette période, le  stress...

Oui tout ça est très difficile mais je ne peux pas les laisser tomber!

Ma véto me fait des tarifs assoc uniquement sur les stérilisations, chirurgie, consultations, je tiens à dire que ma véto  fait de gros efforts et que sans elle ça serait quasi impossible de les  soigner sans compter sa gentillesse, sa compétence, son amour des  animaux, son humanité, le temps qu'elle me consacre et leur consacre,  super véto!

Effectivement je leur consacre beaucoup de temps et d'énergie aussi, je  ne veux pas me faire mousser c'est pas pour ça que je m'occupe des  chats, mon combat à moi c'est les chats libres et je l'ai choisi, ils  passent avant moi et je n'ai pas d'heure pour rentrer chez moi le soir,  même si j'ai froid si je suis fatiguée ou si j'ai pas envie et que je  vois un chat blessé ou malade, genre ça peut pas attendre demain je  l'emmène chez le véto, et ma préoccupation c'est aussi comme vous dites de me procurer de la bouffe des médicaments tous les jours.

Voilà pourquoi j'ai besoin de parrains/marraines, de dons de  soutien...et si aujourd'hui on peut dire qu'ils sont bien c'est aussi  grâce à Christophe notre seul parrain et vous toutes les marraines et  donatrices qui m'apportez votre soutien, votre générosité de la  nourriture, des dons pour les soigner.

Hélàs avant que je prenne soin d'eux, beaucoup ont été laissé à leur  propre sort, ils ont subi la cruauté humaine, les empoisonnements, la  famine, la maladie, la souffrance, l'indifférence, les chatons aux yeux  crevés par le coryza, des chattes malades et faméliques  gestantes...voilà ce que j'ai découvert sur ce site un jour, un jour que  je n'oublie pas....

----------


## Fée des chats

Je viens vous donner des nouvelles de Titi que j'ai dû emmener à la  clinique, comme je le craignais il avait beaucoup de sable dans la  vessie, la véto lui a passé une sonde  puis a extrait de l'urine et a fait une écho de la vessie, on pouvait  voir le sable ce qui l'empêchait d'uriner normalement, la véto  a rincer la vessie avec du sérum phy et lui a fait une injection  d'antibiotique et une d'antispasmodique puis elle lui a fait une pds  pour contrôler la fructosamine, ionogramme, paramètre biochimie, urée,  créa.

 la fructo est pas trop mal, on continue 5 u pendant 2 semaines et  re-contrôle, pour le moment malheureusement il ne peut plus manger de  croquettes, je dois uniquement lui donner de la pâtée, je suis désolée  pour Corinne et Maryline qui ont envoyé des croquettes pour Titi  je lui  ai acheté des escalopes de poulet. La véto m'a dit que les chats diabétiques sont sujets aux infections urinaires.

Il a aussi du késium et du spasfon à prendre pendant une semaine.

J'ai des photos à mettre en ligne mais j'ai un problème technique pour le moment..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui Titi va mieux
Je vais voir comment faire pour les croquettes, je ne pense pas que ça pose problème de les donner à un vieux chat.

Ce matin Titi a mangé une bonne gamelle de pâté animonda diabetic +  escalope de poulet il s'est bien régalé et ça devrait mieux le caler en  rajoutant le poulet parce que bonjour le morfale  j'ai acheté plusieurs escalopes de poulet je vais faire comme ça moitié  pâté/ blanc de poulet, comme si le diabète ne suffisait pas maintenant il ne peut  plus manger de croquettes pffffffffff 

Plus que jamais je vais avoir besoin d'aide pour l'achat de pâté animonda diabète pour Titi   je vais en acheter moi même aussi + le blanc de poulet.

----------


## Fée des chats

Youhouh ::

----------


## Fée des chats

A titre d'information les très nombreux chats libres que je nourris mangent plus de 30 kg de croquettes par semaine et ça revient très cher de les nourrir, si vous voulez bien m'aider à financer leur nourriture vous pouvez m'envoyer un don pour acheter de la nourriture ou m'envoyer un colis de nourriture (je donne mon adresse en mp) merci beaucoup.

Achat de 12 lots de 4 boites de 400g à 3,30 eur le lot



Les croquettes





Vous pouvez également participer au Noël des chats

Pour ceux et celles qui voudraient participer au Noël des minous voici les besoins des chats à mettre dans la hotte du père Noël:

Les titis ont surtout besoin de nourriture, 18 chats mangent au jardin       tous les jours et je nourris également environ 20 autres chats  libres    répartis   en plusieurs sites tous les jours qui mangent  terrines,    croquettes, sachets fraicheur etc

Pour Titi le chat diabétique: uniquement de la pâté pour chat diabétique ex animonda diabète très appréciée par Titi.



Pour les autres chats:

Terrines: carrefour, félix, Shéba, 
Mousses : carrefour, Gourmet gold etc
Les noisettes de gourmet gold
Dômes de shéba, très appréciés
Sachets fraicheurs: Félix, purina one, ultima, gourmet, Shéba, cosma thai, très appréciés
Croquettes: Purina one, Ultima, animonda etc







Les petites gourmet golg très appréciées



Les terrines de shéba très appréciées!



Dômes de shéba blanc de poulet, filet de thon, filet de  thon et crevettes, très très appréciées

Almo nature, très appréciés

Yarrah pâté sans céréales très appréciées



Boîtes 400g 
Cosma poulet, sardines, thon très appréciées
Bozita/Féringa
Boites cosma thai chicken très appréciées
Almo nature très appréciées




Qui veut participer à la hotte du père Noël ?
Nat34
Lola34
Dom91
Salemo
Ewhaz
Laurence
Bouletosse
Apauline94


 à toutes, quel bel élan de générosité

----------


## Fée des chats

Je rencontre des difficultés financières, j'ai beaucoup de dépenses, les chats sont vieillissants d'une part ce qui engendre des frais vétérinaires et je nourris + de trente chats libres abrités ou non, ils mangent plus de 30kg de croquettes par semaine + des boites et des sachets fraicheurs, il y a aussi les médicaments à acheté, la plupart en pharmacie car moins cher et je prends les génériques c'est moins cher.

Il y a aussi l'achat de litières pour ceux qui sont au chalet comme Papy Rouki, Gros chat et Bandhi et également pour Titi que j'ai dû mettre chez moi, et les frais de pétrole puisque l'abri des chats et le chalet sont chauffés pas par luxe mais par nécessité bien sûr, la plupart des chats sont âgés et ou malade et l'environnement ou ils vivent est particulièrement humide et froid, 

Comme ils peuvent se réchauffer un peu ils sont moins malades notamment concernant surtout les maladies respiratoires: coryza, rhinite, bronchite etc, les factures, tickets de caisse sont mis en ligne régulièrement sur ce post: 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...memoire-49756/

Sans compter mes frais d'essence pour aller m'occuper d'eux et les nombreux aller/retour véto, tout mon argent est pour eux, mon temps et mon énergie, pourtant ce ne sont pas mes chats mas ils n'ont que moi, je ne peux pas les abandonner ni tous les prendre en charge c'est pour ça que je me permets de demander de l'aide, certains ne se rendent peut être pas compte de l'aspect financier que représente de s'occuper de + de trente chats et bien c'est quand même assez conséquent, je peux vous le dire.

Titi le chat diabétique n'est pas parrainé et il doit faire des contrôles régulières chez le véto et tout ça a un coût.

Depuis quelques jours Titi vomit et est atteint de problème neuro  musculaire, il une faiblesse dans les pattes arrières et le contrôle de  la fructo est à faire donc visite véto  pour Titi  aujourd'hui, on a fait la fructo qui est bien donc on  continue lantus 5 u  mat et soir, d'ailleurs il boit moins, pour ses  vomissements récents je  donne phosphalugel, la véto  cherche  concernant le problème neuro musculaire elle lui a donné des  antibios à  prendre et des médocs pour le foie: sylicure on va voir ce  que ça donne,  le pauvre je souhaite de mon coeur qu'il aille mieux et  que ses  problèmes disparaissent!

 est-ce quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à régler cette facture svp?






Titi de nouveau chez le véto, grosse  diarrhée  récidivante malgré les traitements+vomissements 2 injections  de cérénia  faites récemment malgré celà toujours des problèmes. La véto   pense peut être à des bactéries opportunistes vu que le diabète rend   son organisme vulnérable et avec la recherche par pcr on en saura plus.



Ecouvillon 









Ecouvillon rectal fait et poster au labo.

Pour aider à régler les factures de Titi et ses copains il y a aussi la cagnotte Leetchi ou vous pouvez participer, l'argent récolté est au bénéfice des chats libres dont je m'occupe.

J'espère que les chats trouveront des gentilles marraines pour l'année 2018 ça serait vraiment formidable  ::  :: si vous ne voulez pas parrainé un chat, vous pouvez faire un petit don de temps en temps ou participer à la cagnotte Leetchi.

Merci à tous.

Lien de la cagnotte
https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite...ndrine-delpech

----------


## EWHAZ

Groschat, tu es parti 
Tu manques à Sandrine ! Tu étais devenu si câlin avec elle ! 
Ta jolie bouille va manquer sur les photos !
Christophe et moi, nous aurions tant voulu pouvoir te parrainer encore longtemps !

----------


## Fée des chats

Un nouveau parrain ou marraine pour les titis en 2018 

Et pourquoi pas Papy Charly 
















Ou encore le ténébreux Coquin ::

----------


## Fée des chats

> Groschat, tu es parti 
> Tu manques à Sandrine ! Tu étais devenu si câlin avec elle ! 
> Ta jolie bouille va manquer sur les photos !
> Christophe et moi, nous aurions tant voulu pouvoir te parrainer encore longtemps !


Oui Groschat me manque cruellement  ::   :: c'est terrible son absence.
Oui j'imagine que vous auriez voulu le parrainer encore longtemps notre pauvre Groschat, merci pour tout ce que vous avez fait pour lui, il a eu des bons parrains très attentionnés

----------


## EWHAZ

Merci Sandrine ! 

J'espère vraiment que des personnes vont franchir le pas en 2018 comme je l'ai fait en septembre ! 
Et parrainer l'un de vos si adorables minous ! Il y en a tellement encore qui attendent !

----------


## lola34

Charly, il me rappelle feu Papynou la force tranquille qui allait
de paire avec B.A l'autre "puissant", deux inséparables !
Dommage, j'ai déjà 5 mimis en parrainage sinon.......
Coquin semble avoir beaucoup de personnalité et je le trouve
attachant mais ne le sont-ils pas tous ? Comment ne pas les
aimer ? Sûr, on ne peut pas aider tout le monde et tous les
sauver, il y en a tant à secourir mais un petit geste même mi-
nime et ponctuel aide beaucoup.
Dans la misère animale c'est comme pour les Hommes tous ne
sont pas égaux. Ils ne le deviennent que devant la grande fau-
cheuse, c'est la seule justice ici bas.

----------


## Fée des chats

Oui j'espère Maryline que des loulous seront parrainés en 2018, j'ai besoin d'aide pour les soigner , les nourrir et prendre soins d'eux...et oui beaucoup attendent des gentils parrains/marraines 

Charly et feu Papynou sont des beaux ténébreux  ::  
Charly est un chat magnifique qui dégage de la puissance, la première fois que je l'ai vu en 2009 il était blessé, et n'était pas castré et je l'ai emmené chez le véto, j'ai dû le trapper évidemment, je l'ai fait soigné et castré et puis je l'ai relâché et il s'est rapproché de moi, au début il ne venait pas au jardin, il ne connaissait pas, il était solitaire et restait toujours au même endroit, je lui ai apporter sa petite gamelle tous les jours pdt des années et un jour en arrivant au jardin je l'ai vu, j'ai écarquillé les yeux pour être bien certaine que c'était lui et il est resté, maintenant il mène sa petit vie tranquille et il vieillit mais il est assez résistant.
Il aimait bien Tina, il s'était amouraché d'elle c'était mignon puis Tina nous a quitté, je l'ai vu tristounet.
Puis un jour BA s'est rapproché de lui et une nouvelle amitié a vu le jour  :: 
Charly est un gentil pèpère pas agressif, il ne vient pas vers moi, il a une certaine réserve vis à vis de moi et des humains en général mais je peux aisément m'approcher de lui, il ne se sauve pas, parfois j'arrive à l'éffleurer du bout des doigts, je respecte son choix.

Coquin lui c'est autre chose, nous avons créé un lien très fort quand une amie protectrice me l'a amené au jardin, il venait d'être abandonné dehors et errait, il était très demandeur de câlins avec moi, il passait beaucoup de temps sur mes genoux quand je m'asseyais, nous avons une relation très forte sûrement une des plus fortes, c'est celui qui est le plus proche de moi mais il est très sociable et se laisse caresser par tous le monde, il souffre de bronchite chronique et je dois lui faire une injection de cortisone quand il en a besoin pour le soulager.

Voilà vous en savez plus sur Charly et Coquin avis aux amateurs de chats Tabby et noir  

Coquin est un amour de chat

----------


## Fée des chats

Afin de m'aider à subvenir aux besoins des chats libres dont je m'occupe je recherche de l'aide sous toutes ses formes, parrainages, dons ponctuels ou réguliers, envoie de colis de nourriture.....

Si vous souhaitez parrainer un chat, n'hésitez pas à me contacter en mp pour qu'on en parle, il ne s'agit pas de verser des sommes astronomiques, en versant 5 ou 10 ou 15 eur ou plus selon vos moyens par mois ou par trimestres ou ce qui vous conviendra vous contribuez à l'achat de nourriture, de médicaments si besoin de vermifuges pour votre filleul ou s'il est malade celà m'aide à régler la facture vétérinaire, si un chat vous plait et qu'il a déjà une marraine ce n'est pas un problème, un minou peut avoir plusieurs parrains/marraines 

Sachez qu'il n'y a pas de petits dons et que chacun fait comme il peut  :Smile: 
Un grand   pour eux

----------


## mpn95

Bonjour,
Juste pour être sûre, les chats à parrainer sont en page 1 ou il faut regarder dans l'ensemble des pages ?

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonjour,

Oui tout à fait, ils sont  en page 1  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

Bonsoir,

Je voulais juste signaler que Doriant a ouvert une boutique ( super ) dont les ventes sont au profit de l'association/cause de votre choix, elle ne prélève rien sur les ventes hormis les frais de port.

Vous pouvez donc aider Fée des chats à prendre soin de ses protégés, en vous faisant un petit plaisir, c'est ici:

http://www.rescue-forum.com/bazar-re...8/#post3050772

----------


## mpn95

Je n'ai pas encore fini de lire toutes les pages mais j'ai 2 petites questions : 
Jerry est bien à parrainer ?
Est-ce que vous avez un paypal ou les dons se font uniquement par chèques ?

----------


## EWHAZ

Oui, le beau Jerry est à parrainer

pour le paypal, je laisse Sandrine vous répondre

----------


## Fée des chats

Oui les chats en page 1 sont bien à parrainer
Pas de paypal, dons par chèque  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Jerry est un chat très charmant, il aime les caresses, il est adorable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci Liolia pour votre aide, c'est gentil 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

mpn95 Coquin est à parrainer au jardin aussi  ::

----------


## EWHAZ

j'aime bien cette photo-là de Jerry avec son grand copain Diégo !

----------


## Fée des chats

Je connais Jerry depuis 2009, il est né dehors, je ne connais pas son âge mais d'après la véto il a plus de 10ans, il a été diagnostiqué Fiv+ quand je l'ai emmené chez le véto pour son problème de calicivirus il y a quelques années, il a beaucoup souffert, il ne s'alimentait plus et la véto a dû lui enlevé toutes ses dents, après ça il allait mieux mais il avait besoin d'une injection de cortisone tous les mois car il souffrait beaucoup et ne pouvait plus du tout manger tant c'était douloureux et maintenant on a espacé la cortisone car il va mieux, 

Quand Jerry connait les gens il est très affectueux, il arrive à gober quelques croquettes depuis peu sinon il mange principalement de la pâtée et sachets fraicheur, c'est plus facile à manger pour lui et plus digeste, gober les croquettes entières le fait parfois vomir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui il a une bonne bouille Jerry et il est tellement gentil, c'est vraiment un brave chat  ::   ::

----------


## mpn95

Je vais prendre le temps de lire les 2 conversations sur ces chats avant de décider pour mieux les connaître et mieux connaître votre action. C'est toujours difficile de choisir.

----------


## Fée des chats

Ok, prenez le temps  :Smile: 

Je vous explique mon action, elle est simple, c'est de permettre à ces chats libres de vivre en ne manquant de rien que ce soit nourriture et soins, eux qui ont connu l'extrême misère avant que je les rencontre, ils mourraient de faim et de maladie pour la plupart quand je les ai découvert en 2009, beaucoup sont morts dans des souffrances atroces, la famine, la maladie, je vous laisse lire le post en mémoire de Papynou pour connaitre mes actions au quotidien  :Smile: 

Aujourd'hui grâce à mes actions et grâce au propriétaire du chalet et du fameux jardin, je peux abriter ces chats dans le jardin et dans l'abri des chats que le propriétaire et moi avons construit de nos mains et les chats les plus vulnérables :très âgés, fragiles, malades peuvent même être abrités dans le chalet qui est de plus chauffé l'hiver ainsi que l'abri des chats car l'environnement est très hostile, très humide et froid et les chats souffrent de maladies respiratoires ce qui peut être fatale pour les plus fragiles.

 ces chats étaient des sans abris faméliques et malades, non stérilisés et malmenés par certaines personnes malveillantes, ces chats miséreux laissés à leur propre sort sont aujourd'hui nourris et soignés par moi même tous les jours et par tout les temps, ce qui explique mon besoin de marraines/parrains et donatrices pour m'aider car tout celà a un coût certain, ils sont plus d'une trentaine quand même, il faut leur assurer la nourriture et les soins et bien sur les faire soigner si besoin par le véto, toute seule je ne peux pas subvenir à tous leurs besoins.

Aujourd'hui des supers marraines et donatrices m'aident mais nous ne sommes pas encore assez nombreux et on espère que des parrains/marraines, donateurs entendrons cet appel à l'aide et nous rejoindrons.
En plus on est sympas  :: 

C'est moi qui ai trappé tous les chats en 2009 pour les faire stérilisés et cette campagne de stérilisation a duré deux ans car à l'époque il y en avait plus de 50 chats.

merci pour eux et j'espère à bientôt  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Enfin disons qu'une partie des chats vivent maintenant au jardin mais pas tous car les chats sont éparpillés à plusieurs endroits et certains n'ont pas d'abri.

----------


## melusine23

Après une grosse hésitation entre Coquin et Charly, j'ai tranché : je parraine les deux.
Fée des chats, peux-tu me dire en mp comment on procède ? Merci.

----------


## apauline94

Bravo Mélusine23 ! Bienvenue dans le groupe de marraines des chats de Fée des chats  :: Coquin et Charly méritent une gentille marraine

----------


## EWHAZ

Bienvenue Melusine23 ! Coquin et Charly parrainés tous les deux ! Super !!! 
 pour Coquin
 pour Charly 


Et peut-être que Jerry a lui aussi trouvé sa marraine !!!!!! 
Mpn95, moi aussi j'ai lu pas mal (en fait je crois toutes) des plus de 180 pages de l'autre post quand j'ai décidé de parrainer mon adorable Groschat ! J'ai pu retracer ainsi le parcours de Groschat ces dernières années de son squat à son arrivée au jardin ! 
Et Fée des chats n'est pas avare de nouvelles et de photos sur nos filleuls !
Si vous parrainez Jerry (ou un autre des minous de Fée des Chats), vous aurez de quoi faire un album photos de votre filleul en peu de temps !!!

----------


## Fée des chats

Ce soir je vais remettre à jour la page 1 c'est trop brouillon.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Ma copine Mélusine 23 a encore dégainé plus vite que moi en parrainant Charly... 
Merci à elle pour son double parrainage; Charly et Coquin vous verrez c est une marraine hyper attentionnée
Je vais donc laisser mpn95 choisir tranquillement son filleul avant de devenir marraine d'un autre titi qui a besoin

----------


## EWHAZ

ah, je viens de comprendre ; Sandrine, c'est parce que tu as envoyé ta lettre au Père Noël trop tard qu'Il ne se manifeste que maintenant ! Mais quelle manifestation !  

Et je vois que personne n'a remarqué le beau - que dis-je le magnifique Charly !!!

----------


## Fée des chats

Parrainer les 2 Charly et Coquin c'est vraiment super et inespéré, quelle surprise vraiment! merci beaucoup! tu es la mère Noel Mélusine  :: 

Oui c'est ça Maryline c'est Noel, des cadeaux comme ça j'en veux bien

Toi aussi Cécile! mais whaouh! mille merci, 2 nouvelles marraines :: 
Hééééééé ben je savais pas que Charly plait à ce point  :: 

Cécile, je sais que tu attends de voir si Mpn95 va choisir un filleul ou une en attendant je peux te proposer Titi le chat diabétique ou Baghéra la belle poilu noire du jardin ou encore Bandhi l'oriental bavard  :: ou le beau Eros. 

Coquin le nouveau filleul de Melusine a fait des bêtises, rdv sur l'autre post pour découvrir ce qu'il a fait  ::

----------


## mpn95

Eros,  c'est bien le même que miniclone ? (Je n'en suis qu'à la page 104 sur 184 alors je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir tout compris &#128522 ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Ah ben ça va vous avancez  ::  ça fait beaucoup à assimiler d'un coup ma pauvre, Oui Eros/Miniclone c'est le même  ::

----------


## EWHAZ

> Eros,  c'est bien le même que miniclone ? (Je n'en suis qu'à la page 104 sur 184 alors je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir tout compris &#128522


Mpn95, vous êtes en train de lire tout le post ???? Alors là, vous faites plus fort que moi parce que j'ai fait la même chose mais à petites doses, quelques pages par jour ! J'avais en même temps les photos du jour de mon adorable filleul Groschat et des photos plus anciennes ! Mais c'est vrai que quand on commence, on a envie de connaitre la suite ! Bonne lecture !!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Parrainer les 2 Charly et Coquin c'est vraiment super et inespéré, quelle surprise vraiment! merci beaucoup! tu es la mère Noel Mélusine 
> 
> Oui c'est ça Maryline c'est Noel, des cadeaux comme ça j'en veux bien
> 
> Toi aussi Cécile! mais whaouh! mille merci, 2 nouvelles marraines
> Hééééééé ben je savais pas que Charly plait à ce point 
> 
> Cécile, je sais que tu attends de voir si Mpn95 va choisir un filleul ou une en attendant je peux te proposer Titi le chat diabétique ou Baghéra la belle poilu noire du jardin ou encore Bandhi l'oriental bavard ou le beau Eros. 
> 
> Coquin le nouveau filleul de Melusine a fait des bêtises, rdv sur l'autre post pour découvrir ce qu'il a fait


Suis impatiente de connaître la bêtise du jour de Coquin, surement une manifestation de joie d'avoir trouvé une marraine 
Pour ma part, très difficile de choisir ...Tous méritent qu'on les aide. Peut être que c'est Titi Clafouti qui a en ce moment le plus besoin d'une marraine? Qu en penses tu Sandrine? Sinon Bandhi... ou Eros...

----------


## Fée des chats

ça y est vous pouvez allez voir, oui sûrement une manifestation de joie, le bonheur d'avoir une marraine ça l'a chamboulé  :: 
Oui Titi en priorité  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Ok Titi Clafouti , je suis désormais ta marraine
Mais ne le dis pas à ma teignasse elle est hyper jalouse

----------


## Fée des chats

Yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! génial Titi a une marraine! :: 
Merci beaucoup Cécile  :: 
Elle est mignonne ta teignasse , il lui manque bien un oeuil? je vois bien? que lui est-il arrivé?(la curieuse)
Elle ressemble un peu à Titi je trouve

----------


## Jennyfr

Bonjour, je vous lis régulièrement depuis plusieurs mois et pour la nouvelle année, j'ai décidé de parrainer Eva. Pouvez-vous me préciser la marche à suivre pour vous adresser le règlement ? Préférez-vous un chèque, paypal ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci, merci Jennyfr. Bienvenue dans le jardin de la Fée des Chats. Je laisse Sandrine vous contacter pour la marche à suivre

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! génial Titi a une marraine!
> Merci beaucoup Cécile 
> Elle est mignonne ta teignasse , il lui manque bien un oeuil? je vois bien? que lui est-il arrivé?(la curieuse)
> Elle ressemble un peu à Titi je trouve


Oui Sandrine, il lui manque bien 1 il, mais aussi 1 rate, et l'envie de côtoyer les humains , les congénères et les chiens. Je l ai récupérée il y a plus de 10 ans  avec une patte et des cotes cassées; elle avait été tabassée. Elle ne supporte personne à part moi, elle a un caractère de chiottes, mais c est MON chat à moi

----------


## Fée des chats

Merci jennyfr, ouh là là super! je vous contacte, j'ai pas paypal non
Oh là là la pauvre! mais c'est horrible! un gros bisous à ta" teignasse"

----------


## mpn95

Finalement plus je lis de pages plus les marraines arrivent 😁

----------


## mpn95

Du coup je me décide, sinon il n'y en aura plus: ce sera Eros, il est trop mignon.

----------


## Fée des chats

:: oui Mpn95
il va plus rien vous restez quand vous aurez fini de tout lire
ça va vous avez pas trop la tête farcie  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

4 nouvelles marraines et 5 filleuls en 1 journée! Formidable
Merci mpn95 pour Eros

----------


## melusine23

Moi aussi j'ai tout lu au petit matin, de rage d'avoir foiré mon trappage je n'arrivais pas à dormir... C'est fou comme on s'attache à ces petits loups rien qu'en lisant leurs histoires et en voyant leurs photos, leurs progrès, leurs malheurs... Finalement c'est aussi bien qu'un bon bouquin !

Je ne félicite pas Coquin pour ses prouesses de cette nuit ! 
Mais bon, le petit est débrouillard, il s'est dit qu'on n'était jamais mieux servi que par soi-même, et hop, vlà les croquettes ! 

Allez encore tout plein de marraines (et de parrains ?) pour 2018 !

----------


## Fée des chats

Whouuhhhh ! trop bien Eros a une marraine aussi  :: 
Que d'émotions!!! 4 marraines d'un coup! papapa! je vous remercie énormément c'est complètement dingue  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:  ::  :: bon ben champagne  ::  à la votre! aux nouvelles marraines, aux nouveaux filleuls (e) et très belle année à vous toutes, que des filles encore comme souvent  :: ah ces gars alors  :: 

Il y a donc 5 chats parrainés: Charly son pote Coquin
Titi, Eros et une fille Eva !!!!!!  :: 
bisous bisous les filles  :: 

2016 et 2017 ont été assez infernales pour moi je crois que j'ai jamais autant ramer surtout en 2016 avec l'inondation  ::  et 2017 a apporté son lot de chats qui nous ont quittés mais 2018 démarre sur les chapeaux de roues  allez on continue chiche!

----------


## lola34

J'avais 4 pages de retard à lire, voilà qui est fait.
Je suis ravie que 4 nouvelles marraines aient été touchées par
5 de nos minous et les parrainent. Merci à elles pour leur bon
coeur et merci d'avoir arrêté votre regard sur ce site.
Je suis émue et ne peux m'empêcher de penser que toutes ces
bonnes choses arrivent grâce à notre Papynou sans qui ce post
n'aurait pas été créé. De là haut, notre Papynou veille sur ses amis.

----------


## EWHAZ

j'imagine dans quel état Sandrine va aller se coucher ce soir !!! 4 marraines et 5 chats de parrainés (ouf! une minette dans le lot !) et ce, en 24h !

vous êtes toutes super ! 

Corinne et Salemo te disaient de garder le moral, Sandrine ; Tu l'as retrouvé, là, non ?

J'imagine Sandrine demain courir derrière tous les minous parrainés pour les photographier pour leurs marraines !!!!

----------


## Fée des chats

Oh comment tu sais que je vais les photographier? bizarre ahaha! oui j'ai retrouvé le moral, merci à toutes, vous êtes formidables, je suis en train de refaire la page des parrainages.

----------


## apauline94

> Oui Sandrine, il lui manque bien 1 il, mais aussi 1 rate, et l'envie de côtoyer les humains , les congénères et les chiens. Je l ai récupérée il y a plus de 10 ans  avec une patte et des cotes cassées; elle avait été tabassée. Elle ne supporte personne à part moi, elle a un caractère de chiottes, mais c est MON chat à moi


Pauvre petite puce, la maltraitance me révulse ! heureusement qu'elle a trouvé une humaine sur son chemin  qui lui apporte ce dont elle a manqué, bravo pour ce sauvetage !

----------


## apauline94

Je suis super contente pour les 5 loulous parrainés, bienvenues les marraines !!!! 
Ce sont de très bonnes nouvelles pour commencer l'année
C'est pas que l'on s'ennuyait mais cela fait plaisir d'agrandir le cercle

----------


## EWHAZ

Sandrine, superbe travail de remise en forme de la première page !  
Que ça fait plaisir de voir la liste des chats parrainés agrandie ! 

un grandaux nouvelles marraines !

Les disparus restent et resteront toujours dans nos coeurs

----------


## nat34

Eh beh, la troupe des marraines s'est bien agrandie, c'est génial, pas sûre que Sandrine ai pu dormir cette nuit!!!!

----------


## apauline94

Ah oui la présentation des chats est superbe, d'autres candidat(e)s pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore de parrains/marraines ?

----------


## Fée des chats

Oui c'est génial d'agrandir le cercle des marraines et il peut s'agrandir encore en 2018 c'est mon voeu le plus cher, avant tout pour les minous, des gentilles marraines qui m'aident à prendre soin d'eux  :: 

Merci j'ai travaillé sur la page 1 jusqu'à 1h30, je suis contente que ça vous plaise et quand je me suis couchée je comptais et recomptais les filleuls qui ont une marraine, c'était un peu la fanfare dans ma tête, j'ai fini par m'endormir tard et en plus quelle tempête cette nuit!  :: j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de dégâts au jardin.

----------


## Jennyfr

Très belle réorganisation de la première page. Très bonne idée d'avoir mis les pages restant à parrainer  :: 
et c'est sûr que l'on n'oubliera pas les disparus, tellement de souvenirs.

----------


## Fée des chats

Merci Jennyfr  :Smile:  oui c'est plus clair comme ça
Oui je tenais à laisser les disparus sur la page pour qu'ils restent avec nous, dommage que je n'ai plus leurs photos mais bon moi je les ai tous en tête, oui ça en fait des souvenirs pour mes vieux jours.... ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Je rajoute Bandhi et Chanel dans la page parrainage.

----------


## Fée des chats

12 chats sont encore en attente de parrainages, être parrain ou marraine c'est aider les chats libres à être nourris et soignés, soit en envoyant un colis de nourriture de temps en temps soit vous envoyez un chèque de la somme qui vous conviendra quand vous le pouvez. 

4 nouvelles marraines nous ont rejoint en ce début d'année, pourquoi pas vous? on vous attend  rdv en page 1 pour voir leurs jolies bouilles  :: 

Zézé n'a pas la chance d'être parrainé ainsi que ses amis ci-dessous, vous pouvez voir tous les minous à parrainer en page 1



Câline



Mimi


Baghéra



Daïji



Trico

----------


## doriant

Merci Liolia pour la promo de la boutique  :: 

Oui je ne passe pas bcp faire la pub, mais tt ce qui est acheté est reversé, aujourdui cristou vient de dédier 16€ d'achats a Fée ! ils st au chaud sur mon paypal, jai envoyé un mp à Fée pour savoir comment on peut proceder pr les versements qui jespere seront nbreux pour sa cause. Elle en a besoin pour nourrir tous ces chats, les soigner et les requinquer, et leur permettre d'avoir plus de confort.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Un très grand merci Doriant et Liola ainsi qu à la donatrice pour aider la Fée et tous les chats du jardin.
La Fée viendra vous répondre mais il vrai que ces jours ci le cas de Titi Clafouti est très difficile à gérer moralement et financièrement.

----------


## Fée des chats

Oh pardon je n'avais pas vu, merci beaucoup doriant, liolia et cristou la gentille donatrice  ::  je viens de te répondre par mp doriant
ça me fait très plaisir  ::

----------


## doriant

::  ouiiii

----------


## Fée des chats

Je viens voir régulièrement si il y a une bonne surprise, une nouvelle marraine par exemple  :: 

Regardez la belle Chanel, ça tente quelqu'un de la parrainer? une vrai peluche, elle est très gentille en plus  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Il y a plusieurs façons de m'aider, parrainer, envoyer un colis ou faire un don et vous pouvez aussi partager et en parler autour de vous si vous ne pouvez pas parrainer  :: 

Pour les personnes qui ne souhaitent pas parrainer un chat, vous avez la possibilité de m'aider à faire face aux grosses dépenses de croquettes et sachets fraicheur pour nourrir environ 35 chats libres au quotidien, vous pouvez soit envoyer un colis de nourriture de temps en temps soit m'envoyez un don pour que je leur achète de quoi manger (ticket de caisse à l'appui) .

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonjour à tous,

Il y a encore de nombreux chats en attente d'une marraine/parrain, vous pouvez les voir en page 1, ils vous attendent  :: 

Vous pouvez également suivre leur histoire sur ce post et venir participer, il y règne une bonne ambiance et il y a plein de photos des minous alors à bientôt.

http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...ml#post3060703

----------


## Fée des chats

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## melusine23

Allez les parrains et les marraines, rejoignez nous ! Vous verrez, Fée nous fait de véritables reportages photos quotidiens, on a l'impression d'y être. Il reste tout plein de petits loulous à soutenir.

 ::  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Merci Melusine pour ton soutien

Oui vous aurez plein de photos et des nouvelles quotidiennes de votre filleul(e) 
Concernant le montant du parrainage, vous donnez à votre convenance, vous pouvez envoyer un colis de nourriture ou un don comme vous souhaitez.

On vous attend nombreux, lancez vous et on est toutes sympa  ::  et venez participer sur le post dédié
La vie des copains de Papynou  en sa mémoire...

Allez jetez un oeuil en page 1 et choisissez votre loulou de coeur  :: 
Merci d'avance pour eux et à bientôt

----------


## Fée des chats

Etoile la petite nouvelle est à parrainer en attendant d'être adoptée
Vous pouvez la voir ici
La vie des copains de Papynou  en sa mémoire...

----------


## melusine23

Et pour les parrains et marraines franciliens (et aussi les autres s'ils peuvent se déplacer), un pique-nique s'organise pour une rencontre amicale et féline en présence des loulous parrainés. 

Alors ?

C'est pas tentant ça peut-être ??? 

Ca ne donne pas envie de parrainer un pti coeur de chat dont Fée s'occupe ?  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Etoile est arrivée dernièrement au jardin, la pauvre petite a été abandonnée et errait dehors pendant la période ou il a fait si froid, elle miaulait et suivait tout le monde, j'ai eu tellement pitié d'elle que je l'ai mis dans un kennel et direction le chalet au chaud, quelques jours après je l'ai fait stérilisée et pucé, vermifugée et j'ai soigné sa conjonctivite.

Etoile est un amour sur pattes et elle est incroyablement gentille, elle sera bientôt proposée à l'adoption en attendant vous pouvez la parrainer  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: On n'oublie pas les chats libres de la Fée  dont elle prend soin chaque jour de l'année, quelque soit le temps.

Elle doit faire face seule et sans relâche:

- aux frais vétérinaires avec le cas de Titi Clafouti particulièrement lourd entre la nourriture spéciale, les doses d'insuline particulièrement importantes, les visites veto régulières. Une cagnotte leetchi est active pour lui et pour ses congénères qui ont besoin ponctuellement de soins; vous pouvez aider par un don ou en diffusant auprès de vos amis collègues, réseaux sociaux....Outre, Titi Clafouti, tous les chats libres de la Fée sont soignés  comme n'importe quel congénère "d'appartement".
http://www.rescue-forum.com/parraina...opains-167553/

- aux frais de nourriture: la Fée doit assurer entre les chats du jardin et ceux de sites périphériques la nourriture d'environ 35 chats chaque jour. Vous pouvez envoyer directement des colis de nourriture à la Fée

- assurer le confort des chats, en chauffant le chalet, mettant à disposition des niches, des couvertures, des paniers...Vous pouvez aider si vous avez en stock des plaids, des dodos....

- aux urgences , car comme par hasard, les chats abandonnés, les poules maltraitées , les lapins perdus arrivent directement autour du jardin. Là encore votre aide est précieuse pour trouver des solutions de placement, comme pour Etoile en ce moment, que la Fée a mis à l'abri lors des grands froids. Elle est aujourd'hui stérilisée, identifiée et cherche un adoptant. 

Tout type d'aide est précieuse, et parrainez un des chats en est une. Vous pouvez suivre chaque jour la vie de vos filleuls et de tous les titis du jardin
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14.../page-216.html

Merci à tous ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonjour à tous,
Pour faire face aux frais vétérinaire et de nourriture je vais avoir besoin de nouveaux parrains/marraines  :: pour Etoile, papy Rouki, Black Angel, Tom, Nina, Tigrou, Papy Léon......vous pouvez voir leurs photos en page 1.

Un énorme merci pour votre aide et vos partages.

----------


## Fée des chats

Je recherche une ou plusieurs marraines/parrains pour chacun de ces chatous  :: 

Tom ce beau chat blanc est à parrainer, âge inconnu, c'est un sauvetage que j'ai fait il y a plusieurs années, il est cardiaque et doit prendre une gélule d'aténol à 6,25 mg pour son coeur chaque jour, j'achète ses gélules en pharmacie et le coût  est de 35,05 eur tous les trimestres, si vous souhaitez le parrainer vous pouvez me contacter par mp, Tom peut avoir plusieurs marraines/parrains.







Papy Rouki âgé de plus de 15 ans, Rouki est un battant, ses dernières analyses sont bonnes, il a vu la véto il y a plusieurs mois pour un gros problème d'infection dentaire, sa dent a été envoyée au labo pour l'analyser et n'est pas tumorale, un traitement costaud à base d'antibiotique mis en place a enrayé cette grosse  infection puis dernièrement Rouki a fait une grosse plaque d'eczéma purulente après avoir reçu les soins tout est bien rentré dans l'ordre.





Black Angel ce beau chat noir charismatique âgé de plus de 10 ans est un habitué du jardin, il était le grand copain de feu Papynou et aujourd'hui il est très proche de notre vieux Charly.





Vous pouvez suivre les aventures de ces beaux chats ici
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...ml#post3084742

( présentation des autres titis sans parrainage à suivre)

----------


## Fée des chats

La belle Etoile n'a toujours pas de parrains/marraines, arrivée au jardin cet hiver suite à un abandon dans la rue elle a évité le pire, elle va très bien et s'habitue bien au jardin et aux autres, elle est très sociable avec les humains, avec ses congénères elle a son petit caractère, elle est encore très jeune et pourra combler une famille adoptive qui recherche une chatoune très câline.

Elle est née en juin 2017, elle est stérilisée et pucée, elle vous attend pour la vie, elle mérite une super famille c'est vraiment un amour de chatte, contacter moi si vous êtes intéressés.

----------


## apauline94

Peux tu faire une discussion pour elle que l'on puisse le partager sur Facebook ?

----------


## Fée des chats

:: Bonjour à tous,

 encore beaucoup de chats du jardin n'ont pas de parrains/marraines  :: 
C'est beaucoup de frais pour nourrir et soigner les chats  :: 

Toute aide est la bienvenue, vous pouvez parrainer un loulou, le parrainage est libre, un minimum de 10 euro par mois ou tous les deux mois est demandé pour permettre d'acheter à manger et vermifuger régulièrement votre filleul (le).....

Tom prend un traitement pour son coeur et il n'a pas de marraines ce qui m'aiderait à acheter son médicament tous les trimestres soit 35,05 eur les 90 gélules, préparation en pharmacie, il en prend une chaque jour et en plus c'est un magnifique chat que vous pourrez venir papouiller au jardin pour son plus grand plaisir!

 ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Peut être bientôt une très bonne nouvelle pour Etoile.

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai toujours besoin de marraines/parrains pour les chats libres dont je m'occupe, les frais sont nombreux et c'est difficile au quotidien de faire face à toutes ces dépenses.

Etoile a besoin d'une marraine/parrain en attendant son adoption (j'ai une piste d'adoption mais pas avant septembre et rien n'est encore sûr) :: 

C'est un véritable amour qui cause et qui fait tout plein de câlins  :: et vous pourrez venir lui faire des câlins donc tout comme les autres chats parrainés.



Et elle est magnifique!



Fantasia a eu des soucis de santé, Coquin aussi et il nous a malheureusement quitté. Il faut payer les factures
Tom n'est pas parrainé et il prend un traitement à vie, j'ai besoin d'aide pour acheter son traitement.
Jojo doit voir le vétérinaire et il est en attente de soins, 
Les chats sont vermifugés régulièrement et nourris quotidiennement et tout celà a un coût, à part les marraines et donatrices fidèles je n'ai pas d'aide alors les parrainages sont très importants.

Je ne demande pas des sommes stratosphériques juste ce que vous pouvez donner pour contribuer à leur bien être, je répète que ces chats ont connu le pire avant que je m'occupe d'eux (maladies, ont connu la faim, maigreur, empoisonnement etc) et qu'ils ont maintenant le droit au bonheur et de finir leur vie dignement en ne manquant de rien.

Merci infiniment pour eux.
Merci de me contacter si vous êtes intéressés pour parrainer un loulou  :Smile: 

La belle Fantasia va mieux et est en soin au chalet.



Je joins les factures pour que vous ayez une idée des frais vétérinaires.
La facture de Fantasia



Les factures de Coquin (Hopital Fregis et mon véto)







Et les médicaments achetés en pharmacie régulièrement





Concernant les factures de Coquin elles ont étés réglées et je remercie énormément toutes les personnes qui ont participé au règlement.

La facture de fantasia reste à régler.

Merci à tous et toutes si vous pouvez aider en faisant un don de nourriture ou financier  et en partageant autour de vous.

----------


## apauline94

J'espère sincèrement qu'Etoile pourra être adoptée, elle ne mérite pas de passer toute sa vie dehors :: 
En attendant son adoption, je vais la parrainer, je t'envoie ça

Purée ça ne se donne pas une hospitalisation à Frégis !!!!

----------


## Fée des chats

C'est clair Corinne, il faut vraiment qu'elle soit adoptée, elle n'est pas faite pour passer sa vie dehors je le vois bien, elle a trop besoin d'une famille qui la câline, en attendant tu vas la parrainer, merci beaucoup c'est super gentil, merci  :Smile:  :: 

T'as vu ça le tarif consultation en urgence à  fregis  ::  ça fait peur!

----------


## Fée des chats

:: Je remonte pour les minous en attente de marraines  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Tom, Black Angel, Fantasia, Trico, Papy Rouki, Chanel, Jerry, Câline, Diégo, Daiji, Tigrou, Nina, Bandhi........  n'ont toujours pas de marraines  :: j'ai besoin de votre aide pour acheter les vermifuges, les pipettes anti parasitaires, la nourriture mais aussi régler les frais vétérinaires, vous donnez ce que vous voulez quand vous le voulez, vous pourrez venir câliner votre filleul (e) un pique nique est prévu en juin, certainement le samedi 30 juin, c'est l'occasion de venir rencontrer votre futur filleul  ::  Tom et Bandhi sont particulièrement câlins c'est le moment de craquer pour eux! 

Vous pouvez voir la partie chats à parrainer en page 1.
N'hésitez pas rejoindre le groupe des marraines et contacter moi par mp ou ici si vous craquez pour un de ces gentils minous :: 
A bientôt j'espère  :: 

Vous pouvez suivre tous les minous en cliquant sur le lien ci-dessous
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14.../page-229.html

----------


## apauline94

Oyez oyez !!! Plein de minous attendent encore une gentille marraine, qui se lance ?

----------


## Fée des chats

Un énorme merci à Nat34 qui va parrainé le beau Black boy!  :: 


Qui suit?  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## apauline94

Bonne nouvelle pour Black boy !!!

----------


## apauline94

Alors qui suit ? Il faut des parrains et marraines pour les loulous non encore parrainés !  ::

----------


## melusine23

Je reprends un petit filleul, en espérant que ça ne lui porte pas la poisse. Ce sera donc Papi Tigrou !

J'envoie ma contribution à La Fée dans la semaine. Et lui souhaite un bon rétablissement !

----------


## Fée des chats

Merci Mel,  ::  c'est super! bon choix papy Tigrou

----------


## Fée des chats

Je suis contente papy Tigrou le grand copain de feu papy Léon a trouvé sa marraine, Mel, merci beaucoup à toi.

Papy Tigrou à droite le chat avec la queue dressée

----------


## apauline94

> Je reprends un petit filleul, en espérant que ça ne lui porte pas la poisse. Ce sera donc Papi Tigrou !
> 
> J'envoie ma contribution à La Fée dans la semaine. Et lui souhaite un bon rétablissement !


Super Mélusine ! je suis sûre que Papi Tigrou aura encore beaucoup d'années devant lui.....

----------


## Fée des chats

Je remonte pour avoir de l'aide, beaucoup de frais en ce moment, les visites chez le véto sont nombreuses,  fantasia est hospitalisé à nouveau à la clinique, on craint qu'elle ait une tumeur aux intestins, son état se dégrade, on ne s'acharnera pas.

On m'a déposer hier am un carton avec 3 chatons devant la porte du jardin, ils sont actuellement chez le véto mais je dois les récupérer la cv ne peut pas les garder, ils sont malades et ont été soignés, tout ça c 'est des frais + la nourriture au quotidien....

black boy rechute il se remet à baver, il faut le ramener à la clinique.....

merci de m'aider à les soigner en parrainant ou en faisant un don de temps en temps ou envoyer un colis de nourriture ou encore diffuser.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

C'est décidé , je parraine Tom.
Tom, désolée, en plus de la Fée tu vas te coltiner Tata Venise

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Qui suit pour aider aux soins et à la nourriture des chats du jardin?
 ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Moi ,je serais une petite marraine pour Rouky , mais selon mes moyens ! 
Une autre marraine ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Roukmoutt, chacun fait à hauteur de ses moyens. Chaque petit don compte
Merci pour Roucky

----------


## melusine23

Et moi je prends un second filleul qui ne figure pas dans la liste des loulous à parrainer. Avec une particularité : je prends en charge ses futurs frais vétérinaires, consultations and co. Une fois que la partie véto sera réglée, je ferais un don chaque mois pour lui. 
Je deviens donc la marraine de... Jojo ! Petit père a besoin d'aller montrer sa grosse bosse sur la tête à qqn de compétent.

----------


## nat34

Black Boy nous ayant quitté, je parraine Nina

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Un grand merci Nat34 pour la jeune panthère noire

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: On a besoin de vous tous pour aider ces chats :: 
Pour découvrir leur histoire: http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14.../page-233.html

----------


## Fée des chats

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh je viens de rentrer et je suis en train de lire vos messages, j'hallucine et j'en ai les larmes aux yeux, vous êtes merveilleuses, merci infiniment à vous, celà me remonte le moral car j'ai été très choquée de perdre fantasia black boy et tous les autres charly, Coquin, zézé etc depuis janvier 2018 beaucoup de loulous nous ont quittés  ::  toutes les pertes de ces derniers mois c'est très éprouvant....
C'est tellement bien pour Nina tom, jojo, rouki  :: 
oui on va s'occuper de jojo je ne l'oublie pas  :: 

merci merci merci à vous, vous êtes des vrais fées  ::  ::   ::

----------


## apauline94

Super !!  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Fée des chats

::   ::  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Black Angel dit BA est un très beau chat noir non parrainé, âgé de plus de 10 ans il adore les autres chats et se frotte toujours amicalement à ses congénères, il a perdu son copain Charly il y a peu de temps le pauvre, il était très attaché à lui.

Regardez sa tête, il se dit moi aussi je voudrais bien une gentille marraine qui vient me voir, aujourd'hui je l'ai caressé il passe de plus en plus de temps au jardin maintenant.

Allez BA on y croit, toi aussi tu auras une marraine ou un parrain un jour  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Au jardin 8 chats n'ont pas la chance d'avoir un parrain ou une marraine, aujourd'hui je vous parle de Bandhi le bel oriental très bavard et si intelligent et affectueux  ::  qui craquera pour lui et viendra lui faire plein de câlins car il adore ça se faire papouiller et être au centre du monde, il s'allongera volontiers sur vos genoux pour une longue sièste tandis que vous le cajolerez, il sera aux anges.

Si je fonctionne avec ce système de parrainage c'est pour contribuer à la nourriture, aux frais vétérinaires éventuels, aux vermifuges etc de votre filleul car je le répète je n'ai aucune aide vu que je suis protectrice indépendante.

Vous donnez la somme que vous souhaitez quand vous le souhaiter, vous avez donc en plus la possibilité de venir voir votre filleul au jardin si vous n'habiter pas trop loin et si vous le voulez.
Si qqun est intéressé pour parrainer Bandhi ou un autre Loulou (voir page 1) contactez moi par mp ou ici.

Merci ::

----------


## Fée des chats

::  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Le pauvre Black Angel, personne pour le parrainer? venir le voir et le papouiller,c'est un chat tellement gentil et tellement beau, un beau chat tout noir  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: On n'oublie pas les chats libres de la Fée  dont elle prend soin chaque jour de l'année, quelque soit le temps.

Elle doit faire face seule et sans relâche:

- aux frais vétérinaires avec le cas de Titi Clafouti particulièrement lourd entre la nourriture spéciale, les doses d'insuline particulièrement importantes, les visites veto régulières. Une cagnotte leetchi est active pour lui et pour ses congénères qui ont besoin ponctuellement de soins; vous pouvez aider par un don ou en diffusant auprès de vos amis collègues, réseaux sociaux....Outre, Titi Clafouti, tous les chats libres de la Fée sont soignés  comme n'importe quel congénère "d'appartement"; la population du jardin est vieillissante et doit donc être surveillée de près pour palier aux pathologie qui surviennent avec l age . En ce moment, La Fée essaie d'attraper Jojo qui doit absolument voir le veto: il maigrit et a une grosse bosse sur la tete; Pompon n'est pas très en forme non plus et retourne voir le veto dès lundi. 4 nouveaux chatons et 4 adultes "tournent" actuellement autour du jardin. La Fée doit les trapper pour à minima les stériliser http://www.rescue-forum.com/parraina...opains-167553/

- aux frais de nourriture: la Fée doit assurer entre les chats du jardin et ceux de sites périphériques la nourriture d'environ 30 chats chaque jour. Vous pouvez envoyer directement des colis de nourriture à la Fée

- assurer le confort des chats, en chauffant le chalet l hiver, mettant à disposition des niches, des couvertures, des paniers...Vous pouvez aider si vous avez en stock des plaids, des dodos....

- aux urgences , car comme par hasard, les chats abandonnés, les poules maltraitées , les lapins perdus arrivent directement autour du jardin ou dans la residence de la Fée. Là encore votre aide est précieuse pour trouver des solutions de placement, comme pour Duchesse en ce moment à la rue , qui  cherche  une FA ou un adoptant. 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...r-91-a-175529/

Tout type d'aide est précieuse, et parrainez un des chats en est une. Qui voudrait parrainer BA? ou Bandhi?Si vous preferez une fille, il y a Caline, Trico... Tous les chats vivant au jardin sont sur la premiere page de ce post. Vous pouvez suivre chaque jour la vie de vos filleuls et de tous les titis du jardin
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14.../page-216.html

Merci à tous ::

----------


## Fée des chats

A l'honneur aujourd'hui je vous présente le magnifique Diégo avec ses yeux envoutants, Diégo a moins de 10 ans, il est craintif quand il ne connait pas.
Sa marraine ou son parrain pourront bien sûr lui rendre visite.

Qui va craquer pour ce félin aux yeux enjôleur  ::   ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Si vous n'avez pas encore craquer pour le beau Diégo je sens que ça ne va pas tarder! il est irrésistible non  :: 



Et une photo de la belle Câline également à parrainer.

----------


## Fée des chats

Personne pour rejoindre le groupe des marraines des chats du jardin?  :: 

Oréo



Félix

----------


## apauline94

Le gang des chats noirs et blancs  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Jerry et Câline n'ont pas de marraines/parrains non plus  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

ça y est Black Angel a une marraine  ::   ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Oups Black Angel n'a pas une marraine mais un parrain oui vous lisez bien! le premier parrain! ::

----------


## Belgo78

Ca parlait de gang fallait bien un parrain  :Cool:

----------


## apauline94

Bienvenu Belgoparisien !!!!

----------


## Fée des chats

> Ca parlait de gang fallait bien un parrain


Oui ahahah!j'espère que tu ouvres la voix à de nouveaux parrains du coup!

----------


## Belgo78

J'espère aussi, parrain(ou marraine)c'est super, c'est garantir un petit revenu régulier à un petit protégé, ce qui aide aussi ses copains chats, ça fait comme un copain chat éloigné avec qui on crée un petit lien pour pas grand chose pour nous, mais énormissime pour lui !!!

----------


## Fée des chats

Coucou Marc,

J'ai bien reçu ton parrainage ce matin pour ton filloute BA, merci à toi  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Le petit nouveau du jardin Félix est à parrainer





Le magnifique Daïji est toujours à parrainer, le pauvre n'a jamais été parrainé, il est tellement beau et gentil  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Sos Sauvetage chatons, recherche de parrains/marraines jusqu'à leur adoption.

Les chatons peuvent être parrainés jusqu'à leur  adoption si vous le  souhaitez, j'ai actuellement 6 chatons en accueil  que j'ai trappé ces derniers jours, ça fait beaucoup mais  aurais-je dû  les laisser dehors? il fallait les trapper dans l'urgence  et les mettre  au chaud et les nourrir vu qu'ils déclinaient dehors, 3  chatons  mourants ont été ramassés dehors, 2 sont partis en urgence chez  le véto  qui les a gardés, ils ont été sauvés in-extrémis l'autre c'est  Guizmo 6  semaines 510 g à ce jour, un petit sac d'os, les autres chatons  de  cette fraterie sont tous dénutris et avec ce froid ils seraient  morts.

Les parrainages serviront à l'achat de nourriture chaton,  la litière,  les vermifuges et anti puces, les soins vétérinaire,  Noisette a déjà eu  2 injections ainsi que sa soeur.

Je vous remercie pour eux  ::   :: 





Il y a Noisette 7 semaines petite amour 





sa soeur Cléopâtre





Guizmo, petit rescapé de 6 semaines, il va mieux et prend un peu de poid tous les jours, photos du jour ou je l'ai récupéré dehors, affamé, abattu...
Il s'est jeté sur le tube de nutrigel!











Sa soeur Panda, bouille à bisous









Son frère Joly coeur







Goliath 580 g







Vous pouvez suivre les nouvelles de ces chatons ici
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...ml#post3146972

et ici 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...s-91-a-175946/

----------


## Fée des chats

Annonce d'adoption de Cléopâtre et Noisette (réservées)  :: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...e-91-a-176772/

----------


## Fée des chats

Il y a encore plein de gentils chats parrainer si ça vous tente comme Diégo et Jerry  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Quelqu'un pour parrainer un minou pour Noël  ? ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Je cherche des parrains/ marraines pour les chatons en attente d'adoption, Oscar qui est assez craintif et non adoptable pour le moment mais aussi Joly Coeur, Panda et mini Albert.

Les parrainages servent à acheter de la nourriture pour les chatons qui mangent beaucoup, les vermifuges, les sacs de litières....les éventuels frais vétérinaires.
Merci beaucoup pour eux

Oscar



Panda



mini Albert



Joly coeur

----------


## Fée des chats

Une marraine ou un parrain pour Noël pour Trico, Jerry, Câline, Diégo, Daïji, Félix, Bandhi, mini Albert, Panda, Oscar, Chanel....  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Vous pouvez voir tous les chats à parrainer en page 1 et suivre leurs aventures ici
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...ml#post3160032

----------


## Fée des chats

Trico a désormais une marraine  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci à la marraine de Trico en espérant qu'elle fera de nouvelles émules

----------


## Fée des chats

Oui ça serait super que des marraines/parrains suivent  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Coucou,   
Les chats non parrainés aimeraient bien avoir une marraine ou un parrain pour noël ça serait super pour eux  ::  

      

Bandhit, Chanel, Diégo, Daïji, Câline, Oréo, Jerry...

Si vous ne pouvez pas ou ne souhaitez pas parrainer un minou vous avez aussi la possibilité d'envoyer un colis de nourriture pour les minous organisé en ce moment pour le noël des chats 

voir ici la liste des besoin des titis
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14.../page-258.html

Merci beaucoup pour eux  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Up pour les titis, je recherche des parrainages urgent pour m'aider à les nourrir et à les soigner

Vous donnez ce que vous voulez quand vous le souhaitez pour votre filleul(e) (je donne mon adresse en mp)
Vous avez la possibilité de venir voir votre filleul sur rdv 
Vous aurez des nouvelles et des photos très régulièrement et vous ferez une bonne action  :Smile: 
Merci infiniment  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Jerry est toujours à parrainer



Diégo aussi



Le beau Daïji également

----------


## Fée des chats

La jolie Trico a eu une marraine pour Noël, merci beaucoup à Dom91 sa marraine  :: 

J'espère de tout coeur que pour la nouvelle année 2019 de nouvelles marraines et parrains rejoindrons le groupe très sympa pour parrainer à leur tour les gentils minous à parrainer  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

:: ouhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!Daïji parrainé par sa marraine Salemo
Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii à toi  :: 

Qui emboîte le pas à Salemo pour bien commencer l'année 2019?? les chats à parrainer sont en page 1
Merci pour eux  :Smile:

----------


## Fée des chats

édit

----------


## Fée des chats

Pour ceux qui ne souhaitent pas parrainer les minous vous avez la possibilité de m'aider autrement à subvenir à leurs besoin comme envoyer un petit don de temps en temps ou envoyer un colis de nourriture je nourris une trentaine de chats au quotidien, en parler autour de vous diffuser etc

Sachez que en tant que protectrice indépendante je n'ai aucune aide à part bien entendu les formidables marraines/parrains et les donatrices sans qui rien ne serait possible.

Pour ceux qui veulent envoyer un petit colis (je vous donne mon adresse en mp)
Enorme merci pour les titis  :: 

Pour vous donner une idée du nombre     de chats que je  nourris chaque jour, ils mangent tous des  croquettes    ainsi que des sachets fraicheur et/ ou des boites  au  quotidien.

Daïji, Siam, Samuel ,Oscar (le copain de feu Zézé), Papy Tigrou,     Gribouille, Mamie Gigi, Félix sa copine Craquotte, Albert, Roméo, Diégo,     Câline, Jerry, Nina, Eva, Eros, Chanel, Tom, Black Angel, Bandhi,    Oréo,  Tino, Trico, Maya + les chats trappés dernièrement et relâchés    sur  sites soit plus d'une trentaine de chats adultes et des chatons    que  j'ai dû prendre en accueil.

A titre d'exemples, boites et sachets fraicheur Félix appréciés par les chats.......

Ils aiment aussi les sachets fraicheur Purina one, Ultima, perfect+, whiskas, Shéba, Gourmet......... *

Offre à durée limitée* Prix zooplus                                                                                                                                                                        12,99 €   44  sachets

Par     lot                                                                                                                                                                       7,49 €

                              Prix zooplus                                                                                                                                                                        3,99 €                                                 12 sachets                                       

34,99    € 120 sachets, bœuf, poulet, cabillaud, thon
rquettes  64x100 g                                                                                                                                                                        22,49 €

 
11,99 €                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      (3,75 €                                                  / kg) 32x100 g                                                                                                     


 
                                                                                                                                                                       13,99 €                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      (5,83 €                                                  / kg) 6x400 g                                                                                                       



                                                                                                                                                                      3,99 € 6x 85 g
                                                                                                                                                                          17,49 € 24x 85 g

Je rajoute les boites cosma au thon, ils adorent et les petites mousses Auchan qu'ils apprécient



Et les sachets fraicheur Whiskas en sauce



A titre d'exemple, croquettes appréciées par les chats......


                                                                                                                                         12,99 €    sac  2 kg

Prix zooplus                                                                                                                                                                        49,99 € sac 10 kg (sans céréales)

10     kg Prix zooplus                                                                                                                                                                        38,99 €

Prix     zooplus                                                                                                                                                                                        38,99 € sac 10 kg

Prix     zooplus                                                                                                                                                                        39,99 € sac 10 kg
Prix     zooplus                                                                                                                                                                        44,99 € sac 10 kg
                                                                                                                                                                       44,99 €                                               15  kg  purina Cat show  




44,99 €                                                                                   
                                                                                                                                                                  (3,00 €                                              /  kg)                                                                                                        




Purina cat chow 15 kg


Pour les chatons: Croquettes purina one, Concept for life kitten......
Sachets fraicheur et terrines Schmusy, purina one, Feringa......

Je précise que les chats n'apprécient pas les boites Whiskas (terrines) sinon les émincés et en sauce c'est bon.

----------


## Fée des chats

*A adopter*

Grisou (ancien Samuel) jeune mâle d'environ 18 mois arrivé sur le site à Daïji non identifié et non castré il y a quelques mois et que j'ai trappé lors de ma dernière campagne de stérilisation pour le faire castré est à parrainé, je sais de source sûre qu'il a été abandonné, sa proprio l'a fichu dehors et ne veut pas le reprendre, j'ai eu l'occasion de parler avec elle et elle n'en veut pas de plus elle me dit qu'elle va déménagée en Martinique et ne veut plus entendre parler de ce chat,alors voilà une bouche de plus à nourrir à soigner si besoin, il est très sociable, il pourrait être adopté mais en attendant je recherche une marraine ou un parrain pour ce gentil chat.



Merci pour lui  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Lien vers l'annonce d'adoption de Grisou

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...8/#post3170813

----------


## Fée des chats

Quelqu'un pour parrainer Félix ou Grisou ou les 3 chatons non adoptés?  :: 

Félix



Mini Albert



Oscar



Grisou


Panda

----------


## Fée des chats

Le mignon petit Oscar est parrainé par Marc  ::  merci à Marc et il attend toujours sa famille adoptive  :: 

Panda et mini Albert sont aussi au parrainage et en attente d'une famille surtout!

----------


## Fée des chats

Amis des chats bonjour,

Un Diégo ou un Jerry à parrainer ça vous tente  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Quelqu'un pour parrainer Panda ou Mini Albert en attente de les faire adopter pour participer et m'aider aux frais divers  :Smile:  je les ai en accueil depuis plusieurs mois ou leur papy Bandhi qu'ils aiment beaucoup et qui prend soin d'eux.
Ils viennent d'être stérilisés et tatoué.
Merci  :: 

mini Albert





Bandhi

----------


## Fée des chats

Encore pleins de gentils et beaux minous à parrainer vous attendent, celà m'aide dans la gestion de nourriture, de médicaments, de frais vétérinaires au quotidien......si vous ne pouvez pas parrainer un minou vous m'aider en faisant un don de temps en temps eou encore en m'envoyant un colis de nourriture ou en diffusant.
Merci beaucoup à vous.

Diégo

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonjour à tous,

Fin 2018 et début 2019 3 chats ont trouvé leurs marraines et parrain
Trico, Daiji et le petit Oscar!  :: 
*Qui sera le prochain minou parrainé en 2019?* :: 

*vous donnez ce que vous voulez quand vous le voulez avec un minimun de 5 eur ou vous envoyez un petit colis de nourriture de temps en temps, vous avez la possibilité de venir voir votre filleul (le) sur rdv, vous aurez des nouvelles et des photos régulièrement.* 

*Les minous déjà parrainés peuvent avoir plusieurs marraines/parrains. 

Allez faire un petit tour en page 1 vous y trouverez sûrement un gentil minou qui a besoin de vous 

Vous pouvez suivre leurs aventures ici
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...ml#post3178644
*

----------


## Fée des chats

Le petit Oscar a l'immense chance d' être adopté par sa marraine et son parrain  :: 

*D'autres minous n'ont pas cette chance, ils n'ont pas de marraines/parrains et ne sont toujours pas adoptés pour ceux qui sont à l'adoption si seulement quelqu'un pouvait s'arrêter sur Panda, Grisou et les autres...*

*Grisou jeune chat abandonné à adopter*

----------


## Fée des chats

UP up up

----------


## Belgo78

Ca peut paraître étrange de parrainer un chat qui nous appartient pas, pourtant quand j'ai vu B.A en vrai j'ai bien senti qu'un lien nous unissait et Bandhi à su nous charmer aussi, les parrainer c'est m'assurer qu'ils ne manquent de rien et je peux garantir que Fée s'occupe formidablement bien de ses petits protégés !

----------


## Fée des chats

Merci Marc ça me touche beaucoup j'espère que les gens seront sensibles à ce que tu dis et que ça leur donnera envie de parrainer un minou  ::

----------


## melusine23

Ca faisait un bail que je n'étais pas retournée sur la première page de ce post. Bravo Fée pour la réactualisation, c'est un sacré boulot !
Allez les gens, rejoignez donc la bande des parrains-marraines : on file voir la première page et on choisit son ou sa filleul(e) !  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Ah merci Mel ça me fait plaisir que tu me dises ça car je me suis donnée du mal pour que la première page soit sympa  :Smile: 
J'aime bien le " Allez zou on file voir la première page et on choisit son filleul" haha c'est un ordre de Melusine  ::  allez hop hop hop filez voir la page 1 qu'on vous dit nan mais  :: 

Oui oui rejoignez la bande des marraines et du parrain car il n'y en a qu'un qui sera le second parrain? Marc se sent seul, allez un parrain qui se lance, quelqu'un veut un filleul? allez allez  Messieurs faites comme Marc qui donne l'exemple  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Oui suis tout seul  ::  ::  

C'est souvent le cas dans la P.A d'ailleurs  ::  Bref parrainez, participez et si vous voulez dites que c'est votre femme qui vous a forcé ou toute autre excuse est acceptée  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Ohhhhhhhhhhh mon pauvre oui t es tout seul  ::  mais ne le laissez pas tout seul c'est pas sympa  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

*Il y a encore plein de minous en attente de parrainage comme Grisou par exemple gentil chat abandonné dehors en attente de trouver une famille et la belle Chanel et les autres visible en page 1.
*
*Les parrainages m'aident beaucoup à acheter de la nourriture, des médicaments, à participer au règlement des factures vétérinaires si votre filleul est malade etc.

Vous envoyez votre parrainage quand vous le souhaitez, chaque mois ou par trimestre la somme que vous souhaitez,* *un minimum de 5 euro par mois est demandé* 

Je rappelle que si vous ne voulez pas parrainer un minou vous pouvez envoyer un don de temps en temps (je donne mon adresse en mp) vous pouvez aussi envoyer un colis de nourriture et encore diffusez et en parler autour de vous.
Merci pour eux  :Smile: 

Vous pouvez suivre leur histoire et leurs photos ici
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...memoire-49756/

----------


## Fée des chats

La belle Chanel 10 ans n'a toujours pas de parrains/marraines, j'espère que cette année une bonne âme va la parrainer, je rappelle que les parrainages m'aident à les nourrir et à régler le vétérinaire si le chat est malade.
Un minimum de 5 euro par mois est demandé.

Vous pouvez venir voir vos filleuls sur rdv et participer aux pique nique organisé pour les marraines chaque année.

----------


## Fée des chats

Je remonte pour les chats du jardin à parrainer

le beau Jerry

----------


## doriant

Coucou fée. A l'heure d'aujourdui quel serait le chat parmi ceux à parrainer, qui te demande le plus de frais en soins ?

Question tt con, est-ce que le parrainage donne droit a des ptites fotos, des news inédites du minou en question ?

----------


## Fée des chats

Coucou,

Ben dans ceux qui restent à parrainer en fait aucun ne me demande de frais particuliers le parrainage sert aux frais courant et quotidien comme et surtout l'alimentation sinon les chats sont vermifugés 4 fois par an grâce au parrainage, et si le chat est malade je peux acheter des médicaments pour le soigner ou l'emmener chez le véto et ça m'aide à régler en partie ou en totalité les factures, il y a des marraines et parrains qui règlent les factures véto ou de médicaments de leurs filleuls (es) et ça c'est une aide précieuse  :: 

pour les chats craintifs ou sauvageons par exemple qui sont parrainés c'est pareil, ceux là je les soigne en mettant le comprimé dans  une boulette c'est comme ça que je vermifuge les sauvageons ou que je leur donne des comprimés et s'ils doivent voir le véto en cas de besoin ben je les trappe ou je les chope s'ils sont affaibli en général ils se laissent faire mais le parrainage est utile principalement pour acheter la nourriture et aussi le sable que je mets dans les gros bacs dans le jardin ça leur permet de faire leurs besoins dedans et ça évite qu'ils fassent leurs déjections dans les plantations des voisins ce qui m'a causé des problèmes de voisinage et depuis que j'ai mis les 6 bacs je n'ai plus de soucis et bien entendu je dois changer le sable régulièrement.

Sinon pour la seconde question, je mets régulièrement les photos et les nouvelles dans le post des copains de papynou, les nouvelles inédites oui bien sûr, de toutes façons les marraines et parrains peuvent me demander autant de nouvelles et de photos de leurs filleuls (es) qu'ils souhaitent, en général je répond assez rapidement et les photos j'en mets quasiment tous les jours,

ça donne aussi le droit de venir papouiller leur filleuls (es) s'il est sociable ou juste venir le voir s'il est craintif, de participer au pique nique organisé tous les ans pour les marraines et parrains et ceux qui ne parrainent pas mais qui aident par d'autres moyens.

Voilà j'espère que ça répond à tes questions  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

ouiiii super !!!

Mais comment tu fais aujourdui pr financer par ex, les vermifuges de tous ceux qui st pas parrainés, est-ce que tu y arrives ? ajout : si non, pr tous ces chats non parrainés tjrs, ca revient à combien par trimestre à peu près ?

----------


## Fée des chats

Je vermifuge en priorité les chats parrainés 4 fois par an puisqu'ils sont financés par les parrainages, les autres non parrainés, je vermifuge moins souvent et il y en a que je ne peux pas vermifugé car trop sauvages, un vermifuge c'est en moyenne un peu plus de 7 euro c'est pas donné, il y a beaucoup de marraines qui me disent d'utiliser l'argent selon mes besoins par rapport aux chats et c'est super sympa car c'est grâce à l'argent des parrainages que je peux acheté les vermifuges des non parrainés et parfois c'est moi qui les payent de ma poche tout simplement.

----------


## doriant

okiiii, alors ecoute ca tombe bien, je pensais marrainer deux craintifs, oreo et siam, a hauteur de 15€ par mois; je peux pas m'engager pr assurer les grosses factures veto, mais ptetre des medics on verra, en tt cas ca aidait deja pr les vermifuges. Si je pars de la base 7€ x8 56 par trimestre, alors on fait comme ca, je t'envoie 20€/mois, pr esperer suivre un peu siam et oreo, mais stp utilise ca pr vermifuger tlm, en chats libres c important, est-ce que tu es d'accord ?

----------


## Fée des chats

Aaaaaaaaaa doriant t'es adorable, merci beaucoup  :: ok je te promets de vermifuger tlm je m'y engage, si tu veux je peux même t'envoyer par mp les factures ds vermifuges achetés si ça peux te rassurer, tu me diras.

Je ferais le max pour prendre ds photos des craintifs Oréo et Siam mais sache bien que c'est pas les plus faciles à prendre en photo  ::  et tu auras des nouvelles et photos sur le post des copains de Papynou ça te va comme ça? 

Tu veux commencer à les parrainer à partir du mois d'avril?

----------


## doriant

Ouiiii lol je t'envoie ca, c quand ta prochaine seance de vermifuge prévue, que j'ajuste pr faire la tournée générale, c ptetre plus simple pr toi ainsi ?  pr les fotos je te taquine, je sais que tu galeres pr les prendre, ne t'embetes pas pr ca, on les voit de tps en tps c deja bien, jespere juste qu'ils se rapprocheront ds le temps, si Mr grisou veut bien partager !!  sils aimeraient bien une ptite maison rien qu'a eux sils ne se melangent pas trop aux autres, surtout tu me dis ce sera mon ptit cdo de marrainage.

----------


## Fée des chats

J'ai commencé en mars les vermifuges mais j'ai pas fini, j'essaie de le faire à chaque changement de saison comme celà est recommandé

Pour Siam ça fait 10 ans que je le nourris, il est du même style que trico j'ai aucun espoir de rapprochement mais c'est pas grave je les aime comme ils sont quand à Oréo faut voir, j'espère, oui bah voilà pour les photos j'en prendrais chaque fois que je pourrais bien sûr, Siam faut dégainer vite pour le photographier sinon c'est foutu quand à Oréo je le trouve moins flippé maintenant mais il a quand même tendance à rester planqué, il préfère et les cachettes ça manque pas  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

Yavait pas une madame siam à un moment donné qui trainait avec lui ? jespere qu'il ne se sent pas trop seul du coup le pauvre, mais bon il choisit !! oreo observe bcp, il a l'air tranquille qd meme.

----------


## Fée des chats

Non y'a jamais eu de Mme Siam  :: 
 bah oui le pauvre il a pas le choix, il est tout seul et il vient pas souvent sur le site, il vient y manger quand Grisou est en vadrouille mais il s'éternise pas comme avant depuis que Grisou a débarqué, chaque fois qu'il voit Siam il le prend en chasse et l'attaque, Siam est soumis l'autre en profite, c'est un vieux pepere tranquille et je suis dégoûtée.

Oréo oui ça va il est assez tranquille mais je peux pas trop l'approcher sinon il se sauve au début il était flippé.

----------


## doriant

grisou il est temps que tu te trouves un bon foyer et un maitre a dresser !!

----------


## Fée des chats

Oui il est grand temps pour le bien être du vieux Siam

----------


## melusine23

Ouiiiiiiiiii! Une nouvelle marraine !!!  ::  doriant !

----------


## Belgo78

Une super recrue pour le club du parrain et des marraines du jardin  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Oui je suis d'accord, une super recrue rejoint le groupe des marraines et parrain  :: 

Encore une femme donc  :Smile:  Marc tu es le seul parrain
Il reste plus que 5 chats à parrainer, j'espère qu'ils trouveront eux aussi des marraines ou parrains de coeur comme je l'avais souhaité pour l'année 2019 ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Si vous ne souhaitez pas parrainer un minou vous  pouvez envoyer un don de temps en temps pour les chats ou même envoyer  un colis de nourriture à mon domicile ou encore partager et en parler  autour de vous.
Avant d'envoyer votre parrainage, merci de me contacter si vous voulez parrainer un chat  :Smile: 

Si vous voulez envoyer vos parrainages ou un don ou encore un colis: je donne mon adresse en mp

Merci pour eux  :Smile: 

*Liste des besoins pour les minous*

Pour vous donner une idée du nombre de  chats que je  nourris chaque jour, ils mangent tous des croquettes ainsi  que des sachets fraicheur et/ ou des boites  au quotidien.

Daïji, Siam, Samuel ,Oscar (le copain de feu Zézé), Papy Tigrou,  Gribouille, Mamie Gigi, Félix sa copine Craquotte, Albert, Roméo, Diégo,  Câline, Jerry, Nina, Eva, Eros, Chanel, Tom, Black Angel, Bandhi, Oréo,  Tino, Trico, Maya + les chats trappés dernièrement et relâchés sur  sites soit plus d'une trentaine de chats adultes.
*A titre d'exemples, boites et sachets fraicheur appréciés par les chats.......
*
*Pour Mamie Gigi qui n'a plus de dents, elle apprécie beaucoup les croquettes purina one chatons*

Ils aiment aussi les sachets fraicheur Félix, Purina one, Ultima, perfect+, whiskas, Shéba, Gourmet......... *

Offre à durée limitée* Prix zooplus                                                                                                                                                                  12,99  44 sachets

Par  lot                                                                                                                                                                 7,49 

                              Prix zooplus                                                                                                                                                                  3,99                                               12 sachets                                    

34,99   120 sachets, buf, poulet, cabillaud, thon                                                                                      
Par  lot                                                                                                                                                                 17,99 

5,49  6x400 g 

Barquettes 64x100 g                                                                                                                                                                  22,49 

 
11,99                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              (3,75                                                / kg) 32x100 g                                                                                                  


 
                                                                                                                                                                 13,99                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              (5,83                                                / kg) 6x400 g                                                                                                  



                                                                                                                                                                3,99  6x 85 g
                                                                                                                                                                 17,49  24x 85 g

Je rajoute les boites cosma au thon, ils adorent et les petites mousses Auchan qu'ils apprécient



Et les sachets fraicheur Whiskas en sauce



A titre d'exemple, croquettes appréciées par les chats......


                                                                                                                                      12,99  sac  2 kg

Prix zooplus                                                                                                                                                                  49,99  sac 10 kg (sans céréales)

10  kg Prix zooplus                                                                                                                                                                  38,99 

Prix  zooplus                                                                                                                                                                                  38,99  sac 10 kg

Prix  zooplus                                                                                                                                                                  39,99  sac 10 kg
Prix  zooplus                                                                                                                                                                  44,99  sac 10 kg
                                                                                                                                                                 44,99                                              15 kg  purina Cat show  





                                                                                                                                                                 44,99                                                                                  
                                                                                                                                                            (3,00                                               / kg)

----------


## Fée des chats

Je suis super contente que Siam et Oréo ai maintenant leur marraine  :Pom pom girl: 

Il n'y a plus que 6 chats à parrainer Chanel, Jerry, Câline, Diégo, Félix et Grisou qui est en attente d'adoption, j'espère qu'eux aussi trouveront une marraine ou un parrain  :: 
Lancez vous et n'hésitez pas à rejoindre notre groupe  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Jolie Câline gentille et discrète petite mamie n'intéresse donc personne? âgée d'environ 13 ans elle n'a pas encore trouvée une gentille personne pour la parrainée  ::  qui la regardera et pensera à elle?  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

La belle et gentille Chanel est à parrainer  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Le beau Diégo n'a jamais été parrainé  ::  c'est un gentil et beau minou.
Je rappelle que les parrainages servent à nourrir et soigner les chats libres  :Smile:

----------


## Fée des chats

::

----------


## Fée des chats

ça serait chouette que des nouveaux parrains et marraines rejoignent notre groupe sympa en parrainant un minou ou une minette, je rappelle que vous donnez ce que vous voulez quand vous le souhaitez et ça permet de m'aider à nourrir les chats, à m'aider à acheter des médicaments si besoin et des vermifuges et d'avoir une aide si  besoin d'une consultation ou de soins vétérinaires.

La clinique vétérinaire qui suit les minous me fait des tarifs associations ce qui est loin d'être négligeable et bien sûr vous aurez des nouvelles et photos régulièrement ici sur ce post qui leur est dédié :Smile:  :http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...ml#post3194406

Vous pouvez venir voir votre filleul(e) sur rdv :: 
Alors on vous attend avec plasir

Si vous ne voulez pas parrainer un chat, tout colis de nourriture ou don sont les bienvenus ::  vous pouvez aussi en parler autour de vous, merci  :Smile: 

La belle Chanel 10 ans est à parrainer ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonjour,

Je recherche toujours des marraines/parrains pour Chanel, Diégo, Câline et Jerry  :: 
Voir page 1
Merci pour eux  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Le beau, le sublime Diégo est parrainé, un immense merci à Franck  :: 
Marc désormais tu n'es plus le seul parrain, vous êtes deux  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: Merci Franck pour Diego

----------


## melusine23

Génial ! Un nouveau parrain et qqn s'intéresse au beau Diégo !  ::

----------


## melusine23

Mon papy Tigrou n'est plus...  :: 
Mais la vie continue malgré la tristesse. Je souhaite donc continuer mon parrainage et celui-ci sera destiné à...

































































Félix !!!  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

En memoire de Titi qui  aurait été  content que je parraine un de ses congénères, je choisis Câline
Tom j'espère que tu ne seras pas jaloux.

----------


## Fée des chats

On fait comme ça Mel pour Félix  :Smile: j'ai vu ton mp, merci beaucoup, pour le moment toujours rien.....

Merci beaucoup Cécile, non Tom ne sera pas jaloux, de toutes façons je lui dirais que ça ne change rien, qu'il ne sera pas délaissé par sa marraine  :Smile: 

Merci à vous deux, c'est très gentil.

----------


## Fée des chats

L'heureux chat parrainé est Jerry, il a enfin sa marraine  ::  merci à Melusine23  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

La belle Chanel et Grisou sont toujours à parrainer  :Smile:  (voir page 1)

----------


## Fée des chats

Chanel est à parrainer ainsi que la petite pika en attendant son adoption, elle est actuellement à la clinique pour plusieurs jurs pour être bien soignée car elle souffre de diarrhée persistante ensuite elle sera mise en règle et proposée à l'adoption.

Chanel





Pika 5 mois jeune chatte que j'ai trappé il y a quelques mois dans le jardin d'un monsieur.







Si vous ne voulez pas parrainer vous pouvez faire un don ponctuel pour les chats ou m'envoyer un colis de nourriture à mon domicile (je donne mon adresse en mp) ou encore diffuser autour de vous, merci beaucoup pour ces minous qui n'ont que moi et que vous pour manger et recevoir des soins.

----------


## Fée des chats

Et bien sûr vous pouvez suivre leurs aventures sur le post des copains de papynou  :Smile: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...memoire-49756/

----------


## Fée des chats

Edit

----------


## Fée des chats

Pika n est pas parrainée, peut être qu'ils trouvera un parrain ou une marraine avant la fin de l'année ou pour 2020 pour bien commencer l'année  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Chanel et Pika sont à parrainer  :: 
Vous pouvez voir la page des chats à parrainer en première page  :Smile:

----------


## Fée des chats

Pika est désormais parrainée par apauline94 
Un grand merci Corinne  ::

----------


## apauline94

En espérant qu'elle aussi sera adoptée, tite puce

----------


## Fée des chats

Oui j'espère qu'elle sera adoptée

----------


## Fée des chats

Up pour Chanel c'est la seule chatoune qui n'a pas encore trouvé son parrain ou sa marraine  :: 
Mais la belle Chanel espère encore trouvé sa bonne étoile et je suis certaine que cette belle louloutte aux yeux de biche et à la fourrure dense et soyeuse va bientôt faire chavirer les coeurs  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Pour suivre l'histoire des minous c'est par ici --->>> http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...memoire-49756/

----------


## nat34

Chanel, si tu le permets, je serais ta Marraine.

----------


## Fée des chats

Je pense oui que Chanel le permet, merci beaucoup Nat pour ta nouvelle filleule  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Monsieur Théo le gentil gros matou, le nouveau squatteur du jardin depuis plusieurs mois attend un gentil parrain ou une gentille marraine ou les deux  ::  les chats peuvent avoir plusieurs marraines ou parrains  :Smile: 

Vous pouvez avoir de ses nouvelles sur ce topic
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...ml#post3277383

----------


## Fée des chats

Kimiko et son frère Simba sont eux aussi proposés au parrainage, leurs photos et histoires bientôt  :Smile:

----------


## Fée des chats

*Il y a encore quelques chats sans parrains ni marraines si vous souhaitez parrainer un minou n'hésitez pas à me contacter, vous pouvez aussi les voir en page 1 et suivre leur histoire ici:*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14.../page-331.html

Vraiment Merci pour eux de m'aider à prendre soin de tous ces minous   :: 

Théo le bien heureux est à parrainé  :: 

 

Kimiko la petite craintive aussi

 

Ainsi que Simba son frère craintif

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonjour,

Je m'occupe de 31 chats libres, je n'ai aucune aide financière, je suis indépendante, je mets la main à la poche pour les chats, je paye l'essence pour aller m'occuper des chats tous les jours mais aussi pour aller chez le vétérinaire qui est à 30 km et si besoin pour acheter des médicaments et de la nourriture quand il le faut.

Les minous parrainés ont l'immense chance d'avoir des parrains et marraines extraordinaires et totalement dévoués et investis pour leurs filleuls (es) je ne les remercierais jamais assez  :: c'est ensemble et dans la solidarité que nous faisons un travail extraordinaire pour la sauvegarde de tous ces chats libres.

Certains parrainent les minous depuis plusieurs années, certains chats sont décédés, beaucoup de chats ont été parrainés je n'ai pas le chiffre en tête mais regardez la première page  :Smile:  depuis de longues années grâce aux marraines et parrains une super chaine de solidarité subsiste c'est remarquable et quand j'ai commencé à m'occupé de ces minous en 2009 je n'aurais jamais cru celà possible, j'avoue que je n'ai pas trop réfléchi à l'époque il fallait agir face à une énorme détresse féline et de nombreuses personnes m'ont suivi, c'est pour celà que aujourd'hui nous en sommes là, on perdure dans le temps, les chats sont heureux, ils ont trouvé la paix, le bonheur, leur paradis.

Les marraines et parrains m'apportent une aide financière précieuse et régulière et des colis de nourriture régulièrement pour subvenir aux besoins des chats, sans les parrainages je ne peux plus gérer les minous.

Je rappelle que les chats mangent entre 45 et 50 kg de croquettes par mois plus les sachets fraicheurs et boites.
les parrainages servent à acheter la nourriture, les médicaments, les vermifuges, à régler les consultations vétérinaires, les stérilisations et identifications, les chirurgies si besoin, les examens mais également participent à l'achat du pétrôle pour chauffer l'hiver le chalet et l'abri des chats qui les abritent, le sable que je mets dans les bacs à litières du jardin pour éviter qu'ils fassent leur excréments dans les jardins alentours et contribue au maintien d'un climat serein avec le voisinage.

Si vous aussi vous portez de l'intérêt à tous ces minous abandonnés, anciens maltraités, en détresse, malades etc n'hésitez pas à nous rejoindre dans cette belle aventure et vous contribuerez à leur bien être et à leur survie tant mérité et si vous avez le temps je vous conseille de lire le post des copains de papynou La vie des copains de Papynou  en sa mémoire...
Un immense merci d'avance  :Smile:

----------


## Fée des chats

Théo n' a pas encore de marraine/parrain mais beau et gentil comme il est ça ne saurait tarder
C'est un chat très gentil et câlin qui ferait le bonheur d'une famille, vous pouvez me contacter si intéressé pour avoir des renseignements, merci pour lui.

----------


## Fée des chats

Qui va se laisser tenter pour parrainer Théo ce bon gros nounours très câlin et très zen dont sa priorité est dormir et manger principalement, c'est un pietre chasseur qui préfère de loin les siestes et c'est tant mieux pour les souris  :: 

 

 

Vous pouvez le suivre ici
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14.../page-336.html

----------


## Fée des chats

Qui va craquer pour le beau Théo qui vous tend ses papattes  ::  il est à adopter et à parrainer en attendant.
Merci pour lui

----------


## Fée des chats

Théo, Simba et Kimiko sont toujours à parrainrer
Vous pouvez les voir en page 1
Merci pour eux.

----------


## Fée des chats

Théo recherche toujours une marraine ou un parrain 😊

----------


## Fée des chats

Théo, Albert, Kimiko et son frère Simba n'ont toujours pas de parrains/marraines qui veut leur faire un bon cadeau de noel en les parrainant?  :: 

Albert  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonsoir,

Le beau Eros cherche une marraine ou un parrain  :Smile: 
N'hésitez pas à me contacter par mp
Merci pour lui

----------


## Fée des chats

Eros âgé de 11 ans, adorable petit matou n'a pas de marraine/parrain  :Frown: 
Qui craquera pour sa jolie frimousse  :: 
Contactez moi par mp ou ici si vous souhaitez le parrainer et pour plus de renseignements, 

Un minimum de 10 euros par mois est demandée pour participer aux frais de nourriture,croquettes et boîtes, médicaments, actes vétérinaires...
Je rappelle que vous pouvez venir au jardin rencontrez vos filleuls sur rdv  :Smile: 

Etant protectrice indépendante je ne peux donc pas vous fournir de reçu fiscal.

Merci beaucoup pour lui  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Dommage de ne pas avoir de lien Facebook pour partager cette demande de parrainage

----------


## Fée des chats

Eros a trouvé sa marraine  ::  mais il peut en avoir plusieurs  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Théo de retour au jardin est à parrainer et à adopter, merci pour lui.

----------


## Fée des chats

Théo est toujours à parrainer ainsi que Bandhi
Merci pour eux

Bandhi 15 ans

----------


## Fée des chats

Eros est de nouveau à parrainer 

  
Ainsi que Diégo, si vous souhaitez les parrainer, merci de me contacter  :Smile:

----------


## Fée des chats

Bandhi à trouver sa marraine que je remercie énormément  :: 
Il y a encore Eros et le magnifique Diégo, merci pour eux  :Smile:

----------


## Fée des chats

Théo est revenu passé l'été au jardin, mon voisin le prend en accueil l'hiver et le ramène au printemps, il est à parrainé ainsi qu'Eros et Diégo  :Smile:

----------


## Fée des chats

Diégo, Théo et Eros sont toujours à parrainer, les parrainages permettent d'effectuer le suivi sanitaire, le nourrissage etc
Merci d'avance pour eux  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonjour,

ça serait chouette de trouver une marraine ou un parrain pour Eros, Théo  qui va rester au jardin car mon voisin ne peut plus le prendre en  accueil l'hiver et Blanco qui est maintenant tout le temps au jardin.  Merci pour eux, vos parrainages sont une aide précieuse pour m'aider à  régler les factures vétérinaires, la nourriture, les médicaments et  vermifuges, merci pour, n'hésitez pas à me contacter si vous souhaiter  parrainer un chatnours  :: 

*Chats à parrainer
Les chats protégés du jardin ont besoin d'aide recherche parrainage (91)*

Théo le sérial lover



Eros 12 ans 



Diégo (Pti loup)



Blanco

----------


## Fée des chats

*Chats à parrainer
 Bonjour,
Je recherche toujours des parrains ou marraines pour les chats à parrainer
A partir de 5 euro par mois pour participer aux frais divers: nourriture, médicaments, vermifuges...*

Théo le sérial lover âge inconnu, à adopter et à parrainer, voudrais un foyer pour y dormir au chaud et faire plein de câlins! 



Eros 12 ans souffre de gastrite chronique sous traitement



Diégo (Pti loup) 12 ans environ souffre d'hyperthyroidie sous traitement



Blanco 2/3 ans craintif 



DONIA, jeune minette, age: entre 6 mois et un an, un peu craintive et intouchable, récemment trappée pour la faire stérilisée, elle vivait avec ses copains à 150 m du jardin, je l'ai relâchée au jardin et elle y est restée, maintenant elle peut s'abriter, elle apprécie bien l'abri des chats et la nourriture à volonté. 

 
Merci pour eux.

----------

